# Multas si superas el límite a gastar en dinero en efectivo



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

*Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*

El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto

no todas las operaciones se pueden costear en metálico y es que de acuerdo a la *lucha contra el fraude y el blanqueamiento de dinero*, el Banco de España viene en los últimos años determinando límites para estas compras. Unos topes que este 2021 se han regulado para hacerse mucho más estrictos de cara a las operaciones que son más difíciles de controlar por las entidades bancarias.

*Este es el límite que se establece desde verano de 2021*
Así, desde este verano el límite para un pago en efectivo se sitúa en* 1.000 euros* siendo este en una sola operación. Es decir, de acuerdo con la ley, una compra que supere tal cantidad* no se puede dividir en dos partes para financiarse en efectivo y telemático*, teniendo que realizarse solo mediante el segundo mecanismo.

Por otra parte, para personas que* no tienen su domicilio fiscal en España*, esta cantidad alcanza los 10.000 euros siempre que no actúen como empresarios o profesionales. Así mismo, estos límites no son aplicables a pagos e ingresos en entidades de crédito en entidades de pago y a operaciones de cambio de moneda en efectivo realizados en establecimientos de cambio de moneda abiertos al público.


*Esta es la multa por superar el límite en efectivo*
Establecido todo esto, el Banco de España también recuerda las multas para aquellos que sobrepasen los límites marcados. Tanto para el pagador como para el que recibe el dinero, las sanciones son del* 25% sobre la cantidad *que supere los 1.000 euros.

Es decir, para un pago de 1.500 euros, tanto el cliente como el vendedor deberán abonar 375 euros cada uno a la Agencia Tributaria que, eso sí *exonera a aquel que denuncie tal movimiento*. Por ello, si en el plazo de tres meses tras el pago una de las dos partes confiese haber sido partícipe de un pago en metálico superior a 1.000 euros, este quedará exento teniendo que afrontar solo la otra parte la multa.










Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo


En época de alto consumo debido a las compras de Navidad, muchos usuarios sacan altas cantidades de dinero para poder pagar en efectivo sus gastos. Por ello, conviene tener más en cuenta uno de los consejos del Banco de España, donde se recuerda el límite para compras en metálico que, de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

Resumen.

- No gastar mas de 1000 euros.
- Los gastos superiores a 1000 euros no se pueden dividir en varias partes (inferiores a mil).


----------



## Sky King (27 Dic 2021)

Cualquiera puede vender algo por 900 euros y acto aeguido vender un dibujo a boli por otros 900 a la misma persona. ¿O no?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (27 Dic 2021)

Tu dinero no es tuyo.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

Sky King dijo:


> Cualquiera puede vender algo por 900 euros y acto aeguido vender un dibujo a boli por otros 900 a la misma persona. ¿O no?



Eso sería un fraude, y te pueden acusar de algo mucho peor


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Dic 2021)

Segun lo que pone, si es 1500 la multa deberia ser 125 y no 375 (el 25% del exceso y no del total)


----------



## skinnyemail (27 Dic 2021)

Solución.

Tarjeta correos prepago



https://www.correosprepago.es/faqs/




Pagas 999 en cash y la otra con la Tarjeta en la que has cargado ese efectivo.


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...



Simple y llanamente. Solo un miserable que promueve la esclavitud vende esas leyes de puta mierda.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales

El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios


----------



## octopodiforme (27 Dic 2021)

Bienvenidos al socialismo.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Solución.
> 
> Tarjeta correos prepago
> 
> ...



Ya se habló en otros hilos.

La tarjeta prepago tiene consideracion de efectivo tambien


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si

¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo

o sea que le das tu dinero a otra persona, a cambio de nada, para que te deje gastarlo segun considere oportuno

no es un problema de privacidad, es el mismo problema que afecta a TODA la sociedad española: un problema de SUBNORMALIDAD


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

Eres un delincuente si te gastas el dinero según como.


----------



## zulu (27 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Segun lo que pone, si es 1500 la multa deberia ser 125 y no 375 (el 25% del exceso y no del total)



Periodistas sin comprensión lectora y/o anuméricos.... no se podía esperar otra cosa


----------



## elmegaduque (27 Dic 2021)

"Y nadie podrá comprar ni vender sin la marca de La Bestia".


----------



## pentax821 (27 Dic 2021)

Poner puertas al campo nunca es buena idea


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

Entre particulares supongo que sí se pueden pagar cantidades superiores a 1000. Por ejemplo en el caso de comprar a alguien su coche de segunda mano por 7000 euros en efectivo, por ejemplo.


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2021)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Tu dinero no es tuyo.



Bueno, solamente hay limitación de gastos en el papel-moneda, que cada día se usa menos. Se puede comprobar en la cola de la caja de cualquier supermercado, donde casi todo el mundo paga con la tarjeta o con el móvil.

Al que realmente perjudican estas mediadas sobre los billetes es a las personas que tienen ingresos en 'dinero b'.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Dic 2021)

El dinero fiat es basura.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Dic 2021)

A los autónomos y pymes les pago en efectivo para que hagan lo que consideren oportuno.

A las grandes multinacionales les hago gasto 0. Que me COMAN la polla.

Cuando el banco me de una factura por las comisiones que cobran a lo mejor me pienso cambiar. 

Un banco , nunca emiten facturas, vergüenza de GENTUZA, merecéis morir de un cáncer y vuestros hijos también.


----------



## LordEntrophy (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Resumen.
> 
> - No gastar mas de 1000 euros.
> - Los gastos superiores a 1000 euros no se pueden dividir en varias partes (inferiores a mil).



Le falta el corolario:

- Los que no reman en este estercolero sí lo pueden hacer hasta 10.000 euros.


Es maravilloso este país, el único lugar del planeta donde los connacionales disfrutan de *menos* derechos que los extranjeros.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. En el banco el dinero no esta fisicamente en tu poder, y encima terceros hacen negocio con él con la connivencia del Estado, aplicando muchas veces comisiones de custodia.

Puedes tener todo el dinero en el "colchon" fuera del circuito bancario, pero segun esta Ley para hacer pagos superiores a 1000€ deberás reingresarlo en el banco para hacer la operación, y entonces se podrian encender las alarmas de Hacienda sobre la procedencia de ese dinero. Y entonces le puedes explicar al inspector que el dinero es tuyo, que es licito, que eres honrado y que lo tenias guardado porque no te fias de la honestidad de los bancos y del sistema.

Otra forma seria a los que emplean balconchon que mensualmente declarasen a Hacienda cuanto dinero en metalico tienen y su procendencia trazable. En tal caso todo estaría declarado, y no habría que explicar mucho al inspector. Esta todo en regla...

No es ilegal tener todo en dinero fisico en metálico, pero ojo...tal como esta montado los perros del sistema te pueden perseguir y hacerte la vida imposible, aunque tengas razón. No todos somos delincuentes, pero el sistema es como es


----------



## Rocker (27 Dic 2021)

Hacienda y sus idioteces. Se creen que la gente es gilipollas.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2021)

España está lleno de tontos que aceptan la imposición de la más indolente de las vejaciones: que te roben la libertad al tiempo que se genera una sociedad de dos clases, los que sí pueden hacer cosas porque están bien conectados y los pringados que solo son útiles a la hora de votar.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. En el banco el dinero no esta fisicamente en tu poder, y encima terceros hacen negocio con él con la connivencia del Estado, aplicando muchas veces comisiones de custodia.
> 
> Puedes tener todo el dinero en el "colchon" fuera del circuito bancario, pero segun esta Ley para hacer pagos superiores a 1000€ deberás reingresarlo en el banco para hacer la operación, y entonces se podrian encender las alarmas de Hacienda sobre la procedencia de ese dinero. Y entonces le puedes explicar al inspector que el dinero es tuyo, que es licito, que eres honrado y que lo tenias guardado porque no te fias de la honestidad de los bancos y del sistema.
> 
> ...



no es que el dinero no este fisicamente en tu poder, es que se lo has prestado al banco
y el banco te aseguro que tiene mejores abogados que los tuyos

lo UNICO que puedes meter en un banco y que no es un prestamo es lo que metas en una caja de seguridad
y aun asi, sus abogados, que a lo mejor hasta viven dentro de esas cajas de seguridad, siguen siendo mas que los tuyos

la procedencia del dinero que metes en el banco es simple (mientras no vayas a meter un trillon de golpe): es el mismo dinero que he ido sacando todos los meses durante los ultimos X años


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es que el dinero no este fisicamente en tu poder, es que se lo has prestado al banco
> y el banco te aseguro que tiene mejores abogados que los tuyos
> 
> lo UNICO que puedes meter en un banco y que no es un prestamo es lo que metas en una caja de seguridad
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Dic 2021)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Tu dinero no es tuyo.



el dinero fiat es una cedula o pagaré del BCE y propiedad del BCE, es un titulo de DEUDA del Estado.
El DINERO es, y siempre ha sido, el oro.


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Dic 2021)

Esas multas son injustas. Se pueden poner si queda demostrado que ese dinero en efectivo es de procedencia ilegal, pero un simple pago en efectivo de por sí no es ni un delito, ni es nada.

Te quieren obligar a tener una tarjeta de crédito o una cuenta bancaria cuando en realidad no son cosas obligatorias.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Dic 2021)

hecha la la ley hecha la trampa.

comprarse el iphone en efectivo era un clásico....

hoy dia cuesta mucho gastar efectivo...las cosas que compras x internet ya van todas electrónicas, en tiendas fisicas cada vez menos stock, etc.


----------



## Apocalipsis (27 Dic 2021)

El objetivo es el CONTROL ABSOLUTO del total de la población. 

Nadie gastará nada sin que el que controle sepa cuando, cuanto, donde y para qué lo has gastado.

Si hubiera un real interés en controlar el dinero negro que es escaso (opaco de actividades legales) y sucio (opaco de actividades delictivas) que es la inmensa mayoría del dinero opaco, le sugiero a Hacienda otras vías más lógicas.

Por ejemplo prohibir las transacciones con TODOS paraísos fiscales internacionales y prohibir operar con fondos de inversión, entidades financieras, empresas y particulares con cuentas corrientes en ellas.

Se acabaría de un plumazo las estafas a Hacienda y sobretodo el 99% del crimen organizado mundial


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Dic 2021)

¿Cómo criminalizarán a los que no quieren el dinero electrónico o no lo quieren al menos como único medio de pago, es decir, al que trata de mantenerse vivo civilmente?


----------



## ikergutierrez (27 Dic 2021)

para los que tengan pasaporte extranjero, limite 10.000€ en efectivo para una compra
para los poseedores de pasaporte covid, mejor pago electronico a traves de movil en todos los comercios.
para el resto, 1000€ solo en efectivo, para pan y agua.

pasito a pasito, a por el modelo de control totalitario
y sociedad paralela, a lo cubano, viva el socialismo!!!


----------



## Sky King (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Eso sería un fraude, y te pueden acusar de algo mucho peor



¿Fraude por qué? Hay hampartistas vendiendo lienzos en blanco.


----------



## Domm (27 Dic 2021)

Yo no entiendo como es posible que alguien con un mínimo de inteligencia pueda tolerar semejante estupidez. La Bastilla ardió por menos.


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> El objetivo es el CONTROL ABSOLUTO del total de la población.
> 
> Nadie gastará nada sin que el que controle sepa cuando, cuanto, donde y para qué lo has gastado.
> 
> ...



Es que no va de eso, ningún narco blanquea su dinero haciendo pagos en efectivo de 1.100€.
Hay otras vías para lavar grandes sumas de dinero y ciertas entidades bien relacionadas con el poder, saben como hacerlo. Por supuesto eso la HP ni lo roza.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (27 Dic 2021)

Pecata minuta.
Vecino-barbas-remojar. Grecia hace dos años ya (desconozco cómo está la cosa ahora):









Multa a quienes paguen más del 70% en efectivo: el cerco al dinero metálico llega a Grecia


Nuevo Gobierno, nueva configuración fiscal. Kyriakos Mitsotakis, desde julio presidente de Grecia por el partido de centro-derecha Nueva Democracia, se ha...




magnet.xataka.com




.


----------



## Orooo (27 Dic 2021)

Me la suda.
Seguire pirateando lo maximo y remando lo minimo.


----------



## Furillo (27 Dic 2021)

¡Qué se metan su dinero digital, las futuras CBDC's y la agenda 2030 por el puto culo, hombre ya!

Estoy hasta la punta de la polla, todo lo que pueda lo haré en B, pagando con criptos o haciendo trueque de toda la vida de Dios.

¡Qué se vayan a la mierda!


----------



## Salamander (27 Dic 2021)

Me sabe mal, pero los que siguen dentro del sistema se merecen lo que les pase, llevamos muchos años con las cartas encima de la mesa para el que las quiera ver. El sistema se sustenta por los que le siguen el juego, quejarse no sirve de nada, simplemente denle la espalda y caerá.


----------



## George A (27 Dic 2021)

Eso es declarar ilegal una moneda de curso legal. Si es ilegal, ¿Para qué la emiten?

Seguid tragando.


----------



## skinnyemail (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Ya se habló en otros hilos.
> 
> La tarjeta prepago tiene consideracion de efectivo tambien



¿En serio?

¿Y comprar en Amazon usando saldo de tarjetas regalo también se considera efectivo?


----------



## hyperburned (27 Dic 2021)

Que oportuna la pandemia para no poder ir a Francia o a Portugal a gastar tus euros sin emponzoñarte


----------



## mr nobody (27 Dic 2021)

1000 cada transaccion? cada dia? cada mes? o como va esto del limite? 

puta mierda de articulos asustaviejas que lo unico que dicen es "ojito con el efectivo que te tenemos controlado y te vamos a multar como te pases"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



Vale ..le hable al camello y a las escorts que de ahora en más voy a declarar lo que gasto


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (27 Dic 2021)

Ojito con esto, ya ha habido casos en los que Hacienda no considera justificado que reingreses dinero porque una vez ha salido no se puede saber de donde has obtenido ese dinero. Sí, son unos hijos de puta. Para eso habría que pedir al banco retirar el dinero en billetes numerados y que quede bien registrado. De manera que si reingresas pueda comprobarse que son los mismos que sacastes. Así los ladrones de hacienda no te pueden pedir otra tajada por ello.


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Dic 2021)

Esto me supuso un problema hace poco. No conocía la norma. Fui a pagar una reparación de 3500 euros y me dijeron que con tarjeta o nada. Me cagué en san Dios. Tampoco se prestaron a partirme el tema en varias facturas. Pero a grandes males, grandes remedios, pagar todo con tarjeta de cuenta bancaria en el extranjero.


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Dic 2021)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> El objetivo es el CONTROL ABSOLUTO del total de la población.
> 
> Nadie gastará nada sin que el que controle sepa cuando, cuanto, donde y para qué lo has gastado.
> 
> ...



No existen los paraísos fiscales, mermao, solo los infiernos fiscales.

Te han comido el coco pero bien a ti.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Dic 2021)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> El objetivo es el CONTROL ABSOLUTO del total de la población.
> 
> Nadie gastará nada sin que el que controle sepa cuando, cuanto, donde y para qué lo has gastado.
> 
> ...



Deja de sugerirle mierdas a tu ENEMIGO.


----------



## dragon33 (27 Dic 2021)

Cosas de Europa que no entiende la libertad.


----------



## Luftwuaje (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## sangean (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



Asi a bote pronto, con tu mensaje se me vienen a la cabeza las famosas tutelas de los servicios sociales escandinavos. O el caso de Britney Spears.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



que luego tengas a todo el mundo preocupado por un virus fantasma mientras tienen una dictadura que crece y crece sobre sus cabezas indica claramente que se merecen todo lo que pase...

Lo malo es que yo me lo comeré también,claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Y los gitanos que eso de las tarjetas del banco no saben lo que es, ¿Como pagan?, ¿Por bizum?


----------



## Gusman (27 Dic 2021)

Criptos...


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Dic 2021)

No os preocupéis, mientras, las grandes fortunas tienen todo tipo de subterfugios.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (27 Dic 2021)

Al final resto es muy sencillo. Tu y tu cliente llegais al acuerdo de que vuestro enemigo es la banda criminal de Hacienda, y os hacéis el pago y el servicio sin declarar. Se acabó la historia. Si te denuncia el cliente, pues él sabrá lo que hace.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los gitanos que eso de las tarjetas del banco no saben lo que es, ¿Como pagan?, ¿Por bizum?



Pagan en especie, una fregoneta llena de malacatones o sandias de sus campos.  

PD- Seguro que estan muy preocupados por no tener tarjetas de plastico.


----------



## Registrador (27 Dic 2021)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Tu dinero no es tuyo.



El dinero FIAT no es tuyo.

Solo eres dueño de tus cryptomonedas.


----------



## coscorron (27 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Segun lo que pone, si es 1500 la multa deberia ser 125 y no 375 (el 25% del exceso y no del total)



Los redactores de noticias y las matemáticas ... Ya me entiendes.


----------



## Ghosterin (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Entre particulares supongo que sí se pueden pagar cantidades superiores a 1000. Por ejemplo en el caso de comprar a alguien su coche de segunda mano por 7000 euros en efectivo, por ejemplo.



Yo entiendo que se refiere a cualquier tipo de operación, incluyendo entre particulares (no solo particular-profesional, o entre profesionales), por lo que solo te queda poder confiar en que el otro no dará el soplo para librarse de la multa, aunque ambos saldríais "de rositas" si nadie declara.

Esta disyuntiva me recuerda al "Dilema del prisionero".


----------



## Don Pascual (27 Dic 2021)

Yo no veo mal que se controle el dinero. Hay que acotar a las mafias, el que nada oculta, nada teme.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los gitanos que eso de las tarjetas del banco no saben lo que es, ¿Como pagan?, ¿Por bizum?




con la cooooca surmana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> con la cooooca surmana



Surmano, no surmana.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Dic 2021)

¿Y si me quiero comprar un pc que cuesta 1249 euros cómo lo hago para que no me castiguen?


----------



## ElCalvo (27 Dic 2021)

Y todo esto.... como casa con esta sentencia de febrero del TJUE ???





__





El Tribunal de Justicia de la UE sentencia que es obligatorio aceptar pagos en efectivo en Europa


El Tribunal de Justicia Europeo (TJUE) ha emitido una sentencia que pone freno a las estrategias de algunos países para imponer de forma paulatina el uso de medios de pago privados en detrimento del uso del dinero en efectivo.



www.eleconomista.es





Como se ha dicho, el dinero no es tuyo... PERO TAMPOCO DE HACIENDA. Los euros son del BCE y es a la UE a quién corresponde regular su uso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Surmano, no surmana.




es surmana


----------



## ElCalvo (27 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Y si me quiero comprar un pc que cuesta 1249 euros cómo lo hago para que no me castiguen?



No te preocupes, que cuando vean que de repente las cosas de +1000 euros dejan de venderse nos vamos a reír.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Dic 2021)

Hay que quemar las instituciones de la unión europea y del Estado español hasta los cimientos, si es con todos los parásitos del sistema dentro, mejor que mejor.


----------



## boyra (27 Dic 2021)

Sencilla solución, o me ponen a 990€ lo que quiero pagar en metálico o me lo pienso...son unos genios


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Dic 2021)

ElCalvo dijo:


> No te preocupes, que cuando vean que de repente las cosas de +1000 euros dejan de venderse nos vamos a reír.



Fuera bromas, estoy ahorrando para comprarme uno. Ni dinero negro, ni pollas. Lo iba a financiar, pero según estos taraos si lo financio a 67-69 € al mes me van a poner una multa porque sí


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Y si me quiero comprar un pc que cuesta 1249 euros cómo lo hago para que no me castiguen?



Por tarjeta o transferencia.

Una estrategia factible para una tienda de PCs a medida donde la máquina cueste más de 1000€ sería venderlo por partes más el coste de la integración, no se si en ese caso sería factible, pero se me ocurre que puedes hacer varias facturas por los diferentes componentes e incluso comprarlos en diferentes días.

Compras en grandes superficies de muebles por ejemplo, tu y tu señor marido queréis comprar un set de dormitorio para la criatura, si hay diferentes elementos, armario, cama, cómoda, cada uno de vosotros puede comprar una de las diferentes partes y listo.

El problema en si es cuando el elemento es indivisible.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Dic 2021)

Vaya problemas tenéis los residentes fiscales españoles


----------



## skeptik (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales



Lo cual es un puto brindis al sol, toda vez que el dinero negro y las transacciones ilegales no se rigen por las normas de control gubernamental del rebaño al otro lado del redil.

Para lo que sí sirve, es para tener controladas a las ovejas del rebaño.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2021)

> Es decir, para un pago de 1.500 euros, tanto el cliente como el vendedor deberán abonar 375 euros cada uno a la Agencia Tributaria que, eso sí exonera a aquel que denuncie tal movimiento. Por ello, si en el plazo de tres meses tras el pago una de las dos partes confiese haber sido partícipe de un pago en metálico superior a 1.000 euros, este quedará exento teniendo que afrontar solo la otra parte la multa.



Ya. Todo muy bonito. ¿Y cómo prueba el denunciante? ¿O su palabra vale más que la del denunciado? Asustaviejas de manual.


----------



## Lian (27 Dic 2021)

Tartufo dijo:


> Lo compras por piezas y que ninguna supere los 1000



Y si es un iMac? un iPhone?


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Dic 2021)

Pero ehhhh, todos calladitos como putas. Aqui el problema es que los niños rata no se quieren tapar los morritos pa entrar al mercabrona, no sea que por algun pasillo se encuentren un rabo que zampar y no les de tiempo por no llevar la boca descubierta


----------



## George Orwell (27 Dic 2021)

Bienvenidos a la Europa comunista.


----------



## angongo (27 Dic 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Le falta el corolario:
> 
> - Los que no reman en este estercolero sí lo pueden hacer hasta 10.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Pues dicen que vivimos en democracia, y lo gracioso del caso es 
que nosotros somos los culpables al haber votado a los que luego
dictan estas normas.-
A DISFRUTAR LO VOTADO, Y LUEGO SALIR AL BALCON A APLAUDIR.-


----------



## HDR (27 Dic 2021)

La economía en las sociedades de la Edad Antigua funcionaba mejor que en las actuales. Porque los Estados no podían meter tanto la zarpa de por medio, no como hoy.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (27 Dic 2021)

Se han inventado la triquiñuela del denunciante exento de multa para poder pillar a alguien, ya que de otra manera no agarran a nadie. Hacienda ha tirado del viejo método del chivato, o denunciante, que tan bien funcionaba en los régimenes comunistas, donde todo el mundo se espiaba y te podía denunciar, que es a lo que vamos.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



No lo entenderán nunca, es mejor decirselo de forma tajante así:

*Pepito no se vacuna? Pues no sacas ni puedes comprar nada con tarjeta porque el Estado te tiene embargada la cuenta hasta que pases por el aro y con eso se aplica a todas las ocurrencias que sea.*

El dinero que tienes en metalico esta en vuestro poder y el del banco no.


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Dic 2021)

Vamos, que tu dinero, ganado con tu sudor, con tu esfuerzo, no lo puedes gastar como te salga de la polla porque patata. ATPC.


----------



## GatoAzul (27 Dic 2021)

¿Esto no lo ha denunciado nadie aún?


----------



## Rompehuevos (27 Dic 2021)

lo de trocear contratos como suelen hacer los politicos no lo miran?


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Se han inventado la triquiñuela del denunciante exento de multa para poder pillar a alguien, ya que de otra manera no agarran a nadie. Hacienda ha buscado el viejo método del chivato, o denunciante, que tan bien funcionaba en los régimenes comunistas, donde todo el mundo se espiaba y te podía denunciar, que es a lo que vamos.




En España, –hasta mediados de los 80 o principios de los 90– los que denunciaban (aportando pruebas) a un defraudador fiscal tenían derecho a una parte sustancial de la multa que caía, un 25% o algo así. Luego, en una de las varias reformas fiscales que se han producido, aquello desapareció.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Resumen.
> 
> - No gastar mas de 1000 euros.
> - Los gastos superiores a 1000 euros no se pueden dividir en varias partes (inferiores a mil).



Entonces en una cena de más de mil euros, ¿se puede dividir o no?


----------



## bric (27 Dic 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> No lo entenderán nunca, es mejor decirselo de forma tajante así:
> 
> *Pepito no se vacuna? Pues no sacas puedes comprar nada con tarjeta porque el Estado te tiene embargada la cuenta hasta que pases por el aro y con eso se aplica a todas las ocurrencias que sea.*
> 
> El dinero que tienes en metalico esta en vuestro poder y el del banco no.



Por ahí van los tiros. Cuando la gente haya asimilado el pasaporte covid como algo totalmente normal, encontrarán la excusa para añadirle otras utilidades y cuando nos demos cuenta ya tendremos el pasaporte de buen ciudadano, el que no haga exactamente lo que le dicen que tiene que hacer, se le bloquean "derechos" (en realidad permisos) y listo. Desde prohibir el acceso a lugares, a la atención médica, al trabajo y hasta al propio dinero.

Seguid descargando "pasaportes" para poder tomar la cervecita en el bar y pagando con targeta, cuando os arrepintais será tarde.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2021)

Decir, porque no lo he visto en el mierdiarticulo, que esto aplica sólo en caso de que una de las dos partes sea persona jurídica.

Entre particulares no aplica este límite.

Pero vamos, que esto del fiat digital, junto con el DNI mundial sanitario (tcc Pasporte Kobik) va de implantar el carnet de buen ciudadano como en China.


----------



## medion_no (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



Y no te olvides de las megacomisiones que en algunos casos son ya de 20 euracos cada poco tiempo nada mas que por tener la cuenta abierta y no han hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (27 Dic 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Decir, porque no lo he visto en el mierdiarticulo, que esto aplica sólo en caso de que una de las dos partes sea persona jurídica.
> 
> Entre particulares no aplica este límite.



Entre particulares aplica un límite de 2.500 euros. Luego se llenan la boca con libertad y democracia, pero los políticos socialdemócratas son un saco de mierda muy gorda.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2021)

Acuerdas con el de la tienda, que te saque la tarjeta gráfica y te la cobre aparte. Con eso ya deberias bajar de 1k leuros.



Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Y si me quiero comprar un pc que cuesta 1249 euros cómo lo hago para que no me castiguen?



Aprovecho para animaros a defender vuestra privacidad y pagar todo lo posible en efectivo. Mas privacidad -¿por qué tienes que decirle a tu banco en donde compras y lo que compras habitualmente?- y mayor control de los gastos, como todo buen lonchafinista deberia hacer.

Abominad de Bizum, NFC, el plástico y otras cadenas que os quieren colgar, hermanos. *¡Va a pagar con tarjeta, su puta madre!*


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Esto me supuso un problema hace poco. No conocía la norma. Fui a pagar una reparación de 3500 euros y me dijeron que con tarjeta o nada. Me cagué en san Dios. Tampoco se prestaron a partirme el tema en varias facturas. Pero a grandes males, grandes remedios, pagar todo con tarjeta de cuenta bancaria en el extranjero.



Y ¿qué ventaja tiene pagar todo con una tarjeta de una cuenta bancaria extranjera?


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Y ¿qué ventaja tiene pagar todo con una tarjeta de una cuenta bancaria extranjera?



Dinero negro undetected.


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Dinero negro undetected.



Lo que pagues mediante una tarjeta de una cuenta bancaria extranjera ¿no lo detecta Hacienda?


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Lo que pagues mediante una tarjeta de una cuenta bancaria extranjera ¿no lo detecta Hacienda?



No. Salvo que te pongan un detective. Xd.


----------



## noseyo (27 Dic 2021)

Luego en el tike tok tanos , moros y escoria enseñando 90000 euros en la mesa y coches de lujo a por esos sí que no van pero tú con 1200 si


----------



## Desencantado (27 Dic 2021)

Eso no te pasa si eres del PSOE, el dinero es de los demás y el gasto es en putas y/o farlopa.


----------



## kikepm (27 Dic 2021)

Lo único que va a producir esta ley es que aumenten la cantidad de transacciones fuera de la legalidad, no que no se vayan a producir.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Dic 2021)

La Escatergoris impresora es mía y mando que la gente utilice el dinero que sale de ella como yo quiero.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...



No hay problema, cabrones Sanchistas de Hacienda
Se paga en efectivo POR PARTES en cantidades no superiores a 1000 euros, en el contrato se pone 1000 euros y ya esta. Que es exactamente como le pague al vendedor mi jodido coche. Que os follen. No me extraña que Cesar Vidal se pirara de España. Vaya mafia Hacienda


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Solución.
> 
> Tarjeta correos prepago
> 
> ...




Que cosas inventan.


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Dic 2021)

Os quejais y no os afecta en nada. Incluso aunque seas un empresario que estafa mucho y tiene la mitad del sueldo en dinero negro, os lo podeis seguir petando en cenas, putas, viajes y caprichos a tutiplen sin que nadie os pille el rastro.

No mintais, seguiis teniendo privacidad de sobras para lo que necesitais, ahora resulta que todos sois agentes secretos con triples vidas y con el Estado detrás vuestro.


----------



## Asustaviejas (27 Dic 2021)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Tu dinero no es tuyo.



Ni tu dinero, ni tus tierras, ni tu casa, ni tu coche, ni tus hijos y ya se está vislumbrando que ni siquiera tu cuerpo ni tus ideas…


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Yo no veo mal que se controle el dinero. Hay que acotar a las mafias, el que nada oculta, nada teme.



Por las mismas ponemos una cámara en tu casa, ¿por que supongo que no estarás haciendo nada ilegal?.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> No lo entenderán nunca, es mejor decirselo de forma tajante así:
> 
> *Pepito no se vacuna? Pues no sacas puedes comprar nada con tarjeta porque el Estado te tiene embargada la cuenta hasta que pases por el aro y con eso se aplica a todas las ocurrencias que sea.*
> 
> El dinero que tienes en metalico esta en vuestro poder y el del banco no.



exactamente, y ademas no solo le puede pasar a las personas, le puede pasar a las empresas

a los de pornhub les retiraron pagos desde visa y desde mastercard, y se han comido una mierda enorme, es un cancel culture de esos que estan tan de moda ahora, pero a lo bestia porque este es en la vida real, no en la cuenta de tuiter. Y lo hicieron porque si, porque onlyfans tambien tiene porno y a esos no les chaparon los medios de pago

si una entidad PRIVADA decide a quien puedes pagar, como y por que, eres un puto esclavo
y la gente que va por la vida pagandolo los paquetes de chicles con tarjeta son tan esclavos que ni siquiera saben que son esclavos, tienen en comun eso con las aves de corral

pero lo son, son esclavos subhumanos, y viendo el ritmo de degeneracion del pais, todos y cada uno de los niggercocheros que siempre abren el tipico hilo de los pagos con tarjeta en bares y sitios paco de mierda, seran violados irremediablemente por algun marronido cuando un dia con 65 años vayan a comprar el pan, o genocidados antes de llegar a la jubilacion. Y sera MERECIDO, por ser escoria subhumana que no ha pensado ni una sola vez en la vida


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Lo que pagues mediante una tarjeta de una cuenta bancaria extranjera ¿no lo detecta Hacienda?



Hay tarjetas anónimas que se recargan on-line; no daré ejemplos ya que estos hilos están monitorizados.


----------



## sopelmar (27 Dic 2021)

Anoche viendo esa serie de policías en España ya sabéis van con gopro grabando su jornada lucha contra el crimen 
Les entra una llamada del 112 de un sujeto con un Perro caminando por la carretera era por Madrid bueno pues van para ya porque es un peligro para la circulación y puede ser atropellado pues resulta que lo sacan de la calzada lo identifican lo registran y el pavo llevaba una bolsa de plástico de esas de supermercado con y un montón de pastafajos en sobres de correo se ven fajos de 100, 200 50 una pasada calcularon más de 100000euros pues que se viene a comisaria detenido hasta se aclare de donde lo ha sacado y el tio que hasta ahora estaba tranquilo cambio se mosqueado se pone a insultar se lleva las manos alos bolsillos del pantalón saca billetes pequeños de 10 de 20 los tira al suelo 200euros calculo en billetes de 20 y 10 la policía agachada recogiendo la pasta fue flipante alguien lo vio anoche


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



Yo pago todo lo posible en cash. De momento segun entiendo en la zona euro es obligatorio aceptar efectivo, así que de ahí tiro. Por internet uso indistintamente las tarjetas de mis padres, mano, familiares, etc...y les doy a ellos el dinero en cash, para que así mi perfil sea lo mas difuminado posible.

En casa muchas noches dejo youtube con lo primero que se me ocurre, por ejemplo "documentales sobre la vida de dios" para tratar de difuminar mi perfil en redes.

Una forma de luchar contra la privacidad es evitar que creen tu perfil, y otra es sobrecargarles con información falsa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Hay tarjetas anónimas que se recargan on-line; no daré ejemplos ya que estos hilos están monitorizados.



La versión cani son los cupones-regalo.

Por ejemplo, le das a un amigo 50 euros y que te compre un cupón del Lidl con su tarjeta de crédito. Con éste haces tus compras y éstas quedan "conectadas" a tu amigo. Tu amigo hace lo mismo con una tarjeta que tu compras, e incluso podeis hacer grupos de personas que os intercambiais tarjetas entre vosotros.

Así lo que haceis es crear datos que no pueden ser utilizados para "mapear" quienes sois. Por supuesto puedes comprar la tarjeta tu con tu dinero, *pero si lo haces con tarjetas de crédito de otras personas creas datos inutilizables, que es de lo que se trata*.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Dic 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo pago todo lo posible en cash. De momento segun entiendo en la zona euro es obligatorio aceptar efectivo, así que de ahí tiro. Por internet uso indistintamente las tarjetas de mis padres, mano, familiares, etc...y les doy a ellos el dinero en cash, para que así mi perfil sea lo mas difuminado posible.
> 
> En casa muchas noches dejo youtube con lo primero que se me ocurre, por ejemplo "documentales sobre la vida de dios" para tratar de difuminar mi perfil en redes.
> 
> Una forma de luchar contra la privacidad es evitar que creen tu perfil, y otra es sobrecargarles con información falsa.



Vamos, que tienes el típico perfil del que no quiere que saquen su perfil. OK, correcto.

[mode gran hermano = OFF]


----------



## oriolserra (27 Dic 2021)

¿No puedo comprar un portátil que me cuesta 1500 euros, y pagarlo en efectivo? ¿Necesito tarjeta de crédito? Pues no tengo, ni cuenta corriente en ningún banco (cosas de estar en paro, no puedo pagar las comisiones de tener una cuenta abierta). 

Ahora mismo estoy descubriendo las tarjetas prepago, pero la de correos también hay que pagarla. Ha, ha, esto ya parece el "impuesto por el derecho de usar el dinero físico".

Como decía el de El gato al agua, ¿para quién gobierna esta gente...? o_ô ' Cuanto más cierran el cerco, más te obligan a afinar la astucia...


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Dic 2021)

Siguiente fase:
- Buenos días, quiero sacar 1500€ en efectivo.​- ¿Para qué si no puede hacer pagos de más de 1000 al mes?​- Bueno, voy a pagar una cosa y al mes que viene otra cosa diferente.​- Pues aquí tiene 1000 y el mes que viene se acerca a por los 500, y le pongo aquí una nota de lo que trataba de hacer. Hay que joderse.​


----------



## dadaw (27 Dic 2021)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Os quejais y no os afecta en nada. Incluso aunque seas un empresario que estafa mucho y tiene la mitad del sueldo en dinero negro, os lo podeis seguir petando en cenas, putas, viajes y caprichos a tutiplen sin que nadie os pille el rastro.
> 
> No mintais, seguiis teniendo privacidad de sobras para lo que necesitais, ahora resulta que todos sois agentes secretos con triples vidas y con el Estado detrás vuestro.



y mas cuando entre particulares hasta 9999€ no hay limite...


----------



## hijodeputin (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



de privacidad no, de libertad, son cosas parecidas pero no iguales. Uno no tiene la misma movilidad, agilidad o capacidad de pago si tiene que hacerlo digitalmente que si todo se resume en quitar la pasta y pagar al vendedor. Si se quiere pagar con tarjeta hace falta tarjeta y le están obligando a uno a utilizar un conducto que de entrada no quiere. Y lo dice alquien que usa tarjetas habitualmente, pero si alguien quiere pagar un coche, de segunda mano por ejemplo con 5000 pavos en la mano, deberia de poder.


----------



## Entrambos mares (27 Dic 2021)

Jojojo, bienvenidos al primer mundo de verdad. En mi ciudad no puedes ingresar en banco sin justificar muy mucho, billetes de 100€/200€/500€. Vamos, a mí con negocio propio no me los cogen. Pero en los salones de juego sí tienen máquinas que admiten esos billetes... lo cual es sorpresivo pues no sé yo cómo los estarán justificando... Ni los que los meten en las máquinas, ni las empresas que los ganan, ni los que se lleven los premios.

Pero no, que te quieres comprar un coche de segunda mano por 3000€? No sólo pagas impuestos acorde al valor del vehículo que la administración estime y no al que hayas pagado, sino que encima lo tienes que hacer vía transferencia. ¿Quién le hace una transferencia a otro para la compra de un vehículo? ¿Quién se fía entre particulares?


----------



## El Exterminador (27 Dic 2021)

Salvo si eres borbon


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Dic 2021)

Guardado en monedas de onza y 1/2 onza, en caja fuerte de Banco o en caja de seguridad de empresa privada, nunca en casa.

Cuando necesites efectivo en tu jubilacion, la moneda de oro que te costó 1700€ , te daran por ella dentro de 20 años, 5000€, a este ritmo de inflacion.


----------



## JmDt (27 Dic 2021)

Y decían que con la democracia llegó la libertad.....


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Solución.
> 
> Tarjeta correos prepago
> 
> ...



Pues es una buena idea. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boldregas (27 Dic 2021)

entras con el pasaporte cobi a un bar, sólo puedes pagar con tarjeta, no tomas nada, Hacienda te multa a ti y al bar porque le apetece.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2021)

Los burbujos ricos tendran que usar tarjeta !!!.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Dic 2021)

oriolserra dijo:


> ¿No puedo comprar un portátil que me cuesta 1500 euros, y pagarlo en efectivo? ¿Necesito tarjeta de crédito? Pues no tengo, ni cuenta corriente en ningún banco (cosas de estar en paro, no puedo pagar las comisiones de tener una cuenta abierta).
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy descubriendo las tarjetas prepago, pero la de correos también hay que pagarla. Ha, ha, esto ya parece el "impuesto por el derecho de usar el dinero físico".
> 
> Como decía el de El gato al agua, ¿para quién gobierna esta gente...? o_ô ' Cuanto más cierran el cerco, más te obligan a afinar la astucia...



En los tiempos que corren no disponer de una cuenta bancaria limita mucho tus opciones.

Por ejemplo, No podrías:
-cobrar una nómina, ya que el empleador te lo ingresará en una cuenta bancaria
-comprar inmuebles como una vivienda
-Comprar objetos de valor, como un coche
-Contratar servicios como electricidad o agua, ya que requieren de una cuenta para domiciliar
-Hacer pagos superiores a 1000€ a empresarios
-Incluso en la relación con Hacienda, deberás notificar un número de cuenta

El dinero en efectivo de facto ha quedado relegado al menudeo, comprar el pan, pagar las cañas del bar, la compra del día a día, y los vicios inconfesables.

No tener cuenta bancaria es ser un proscrito del sistema. Prácticamente para hacer vida normal necesitarias un testaferro con cuenta, o que te mantengan. Es muy complicado vivir sin una cuenta bancaria


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Dic 2021)

Ay, pos a mi me parise bien que sus pongan límites pa manejar los dineros a lo payos. Que hay musho payo ladrón. 
Nosotro hasemo pelotillas con los billete de 50 que es mas fasi de contar y los metemo todos en una bolsa de plástico del pryca.


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> No. Salvo que te pongan un detective. Xd.



No subestimes a Hacienda. Si en la Agencia Tributaria tienen sospechas de que estás pagando con una VISA sobre una cuenta tuya en el extranjero, Hacienda puede pedir a VISA esa información, y VISA se la dará. Esté donde esté el banco del caso...


----------



## Volvitо (27 Dic 2021)

Me las voy a seguir pasando por el forro de los cojones.


----------



## euriborfree (27 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Solución.
> 
> Tarjeta correos prepago
> 
> ...



No, segun el articulo

"una compra que supere tal cantidad* no se puede dividir en dos partes para financiarse en efectivo y telemático*, teniendo que realizarse solo mediante el segundo mecanismo."


----------



## djun (27 Dic 2021)

noseyo dijo:


> Luego en el tike tok tanos , moros y escoria enseñando 90000 euros en la mesa y coches de lujo a por esos sí que no van pero tú con 1200 si



La solución va a ser esa. El tano que compre el coche al contado en el concesionario y al día siguiente tú se lo compras al tano y le pagas una comisión. Entre particulares sí se podrá pagar la cantidad que sea.


----------



## Salamander (27 Dic 2021)

Mientras laa respuesta a los abusos del Estado sea "Pues lo partes en dos pagos" "Te sacas una tarjeta prepago" y cosas similares les van a seguir porculizando. España es un país lanar, con ovejas más listas y otras menos, pero todas sumisas al pastor. Debe ser que todos los que tenían cierto espíritu partieron a hacer las Américas y aquí quedó lo que quedó.




Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Al final resto es muy sencillo. Tu y tu cliente llegais al acuerdo de que vuestro enemigo es la banda criminal de Hacienda, y os hacéis el pago y el servicio sin declarar. Se acabó la historia. Si te denuncia el cliente, pues él sabrá lo que hace.



No pasa nada, 21% de sociedades o si eres autónomo 40% de IRPF sobre los gastos no declarados. Suerte buscando al que te pague sin factura si no quieres limitarte al cliente particular.




Baltasar G thang dijo:


> exactamente, y ademas no solo le puede pasar a las personas, le puede pasar a las empresas
> 
> a los de pornhub les retiraron pagos desde visa y desde mastercard, y se han comido una mierda enorme, es un cancel culture de esos que estan tan de moda ahora, pero a lo bestia porque este es en la vida real, no en la cuenta de tuiter. Y lo hicieron porque si, porque onlyfans tambien tiene porno y a esos no les chaparon los medios de pago
> 
> ...



Es Suecia nos llevan años de ventaja









Misstanke: Sexövergrepp nattetid mot 90-åring


En yngre man har häktats i Göteborg, på sannolika skäl misstänkt för bland annat våldtäkt och våldtäktsförsök. Offren är två äldre kvinnor – den ena i 90-årsåldern, den andra i 80-årsåldern. – Vi ser detta som oerhört allvarlig brottslighet, säger åklagaren.




www.gp.se













Hemtjänstpersonal misstänks för våldtäkt – på 90-årig kvinna


En man som arbetar inom hemtjänsten i Uddevalla misstänks ha våldtagit en kvinna i 90-års åldern när han var i tjänst.




www.aftonbladet.se












O sin venderlo, si el de la tienda no es idiota no tendrá mucho problema en que le pagues en oro






PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> En los tiempos que corren no disponer de una cuenta bancaria limita mucho tus opciones.
> 
> Por ejemplo, No podrías:
> -cobrar una nómina, ya que el empleador te lo ingresará en una cuenta bancaria
> ...



Correcto, en España. Hay sitios bastante cercanos donde eso no pasa.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...



De los hijos de la gran puta de sindicaleros de Andalucia, ni hablar de ello. Se gastaban en Putas, Coca, Mariscadas y güisqui el dinero saqueado a restocontribuyentes.
YO HAGO LO MISMO CON MI PUÑETERO DINERO QUE NO HA PODIDO ROBARME EL PUTO MINISTERIO DE HACIENDA Y SUS HIJOS DE PUTA FUNCIONARIOS A COMISION.ç
El dinero es mio, y antes de que me lo expropien lo quemo como me sale de mis santisimos cojones.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



Discrepo con los " incluso los vicios", las putas y los traficantes de drojas no estienden facturas ni cobran con terminales de punto de venta, por lo tanto no queda registrado.


----------



## Manufacturer (27 Dic 2021)

Curiosamente el fraude lo suelen cometer los políticos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

Domm dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como es posible que alguien con un mínimo de inteligencia pueda tolerar semejante estupidez. La Bastilla ardió por menos.



La Moncloa y el Congreso de los Diputados llevan el mismo camino.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Dic 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Bienvenidos al socialismo.



Después se sorprenderán si hay dolarización.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los gitanos que eso de las tarjetas del banco no saben lo que es, ¿Como pagan?, ¿Por bizum?



Los gitanos pagan con tarjeta, se la van rellenando segun lo van gastando. Visto con mis ojitos en dos supermercados, e incluso con vales.


----------



## alopecio (27 Dic 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> El dinero FIAT no es tuyo.
> 
> Solo eres dueño de tus cryptomonedas.



Siempre y cuando poseas la clave privada...


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Dic 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Y si me quiero comprar un pc que cuesta 1249 euros cómo lo hago para que no me castiguen?



Compras la placa base con la caja por 700 Euros, lo que te falte para que funciones con 549 Euros. dos plazos.


----------



## Mephistos (27 Dic 2021)

Malditos comunistas, mi dinero es mío, hijos de puta, mío!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Dic 2021)

vOx debria hacer algo ante esta obligacion a que contrates una tarjeta de credito, digo vOx porque parece que es el unico que va a la justicia para cosas serias...


----------



## uikeafro (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...





CANCERVERO dijo:


> Compras la placa base con la caja por 700 Euros, lo que te falte para que funciones con 549 Euros. dos plazos.



Hola, pues facturas para cada componente. Memoria, micro, placa, fuente de alimentación, monitor. Así tanto la tienda como tu estais cumpliendo la ley

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (27 Dic 2021)

Si no quieren que la gente pague con dinero, que lo ilegalicen de una puta vez, a ver si tienen huevos.

Si lo que quieren es perseguir el fraude fiscal, que lo persigan mediante policías, inspectores, etc, pero que no nos pongan a todos en situación de presuntos culpables por querer hacer uso de nuestro dinero de curso legal.

El colmo es: " ... para personas que* no tienen su domicilio fiscal en España*, esta cantidad alcanza los 10.000 euros ". La Cubanización de España...esa es la situación a la que nos dirigen.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Dic 2021)

Coca langostas y putas, Joder, está todo inventado


----------



## damasquinado (27 Dic 2021)

Pero si quien paga y quien cobra no declaran la operacion y no se ingresa el dinero en ninguna cuenta bancaria (se guarda "en el colchon" o se emplea en pequeños pagos cotidianos), la Agencia Tributaria se come un mojon como los del padre de Dumbo.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2021)

No más de 1000 euros y la pauta completa.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2021)

damasquinado dijo:


> Pero si quien paga y quien cobra no declaran la operacion y no se ingresa el dinero en ninguna cuenta bancaria (se guarda "en el colchon" o se emplea en pequeños pagos cotidianos), la Agencia Tributaria se come un mojon como los del padre de Dumbo.



Lo saben, pero por ejemplo: Narco que decide alquilar un avión e irse a un superhotelazo. En ambos casos, no le van a aceptar el efectivo.


----------



## damasquinado (27 Dic 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo saben, pero por ejemplo: Narco que decide alquilar un avión e irse a un superhotelazo. En ambos casos, no le van a aceptar el efectivo.



Pero los grandes defraudadores usan otros métodos: Tarjetas de credito a nombre de sociedades pantalla, testaferros, transferencias exteriores desde paraisos fiscales, sociedades offshore... . En mi anterior mensaje me referia a transacciones "costumbristas".


----------



## la mano negra (27 Dic 2021)

Canallas ladrones . Ojalá paguen algún día los crímenes que están cometiendo.


----------



## patsy (27 Dic 2021)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Yo no veo mal que se controle el dinero. Hay que acotar a las mafias, el que nada oculta, nada teme.



esto era esperable en usted; el que es subnormal, es subnormal para todo.


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No subestimes a Hacienda. Si en la Agencia Tributaria tienen sospechas de que estás pagando con una VISA sobre una cuenta tuya en el extranjero, Hacienda puede pedir a VISA esa información, y VISA se la dará. Esté donde esté el banco del caso...



Eso pertenece al terreno de la fantasía. La Agencia Tributaria tiene unos recursos bastante limitados y detecta una cantidad ínfima de la inmensa cantidad de defraudaciones que se producen. Hacienda prioriza grandes fraudes, no se dedica a perseguir a pelagatos, entre otras cosas porque carecen de los medios para ello. Y de los grandes fraudes, como digo, detecta una cantidad ínfima, pese a que algunos son muy notorios. Dentro del terreno de la fantasía, sí, hacienda puede pedir a Visa tal cosa o a Mastercard tal otra, pero tendría que existir una denuncia para ello y la inmensa mayoría de las denuncias anónimas no son investigadas por hacienda por carecer de medios. Lo que mejor se le da a hacienda es cruzar datos y multar por los propios errores e inconsistencias en la información facilitada por el contribuyente. Y poner trampas (como cambios normativos que el contribuyente no conoce o nuevos modelos). Luego hay una serie de operaciones que inspecciona al 100 %, por ejemplo, las compraventas de inmuebles, dado que esto está automatizado y tienen un inmueble al que meter mano. Todos los grandes casos que ves por ahí, por ejemplo, el del Rey Juan Carlos, no surgen de la pericia de hacienda, que ni se las ve venir, sino de denuncias.


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No subestimes a Hacienda. Si en la Agencia Tributaria tienen sospechas de que estás pagando con una VISA sobre una cuenta tuya en el extranjero, Hacienda puede pedir a VISA esa información, y VISA se la dará. Esté donde esté el banco del caso...



¿Y que pasaría (lo digo por suponer, Dios me libre de hacer nada ilegal), sí esa Visa estuviese a nombre de una Sociedad domiciliada en un país extranjero y además fuera de la zona euro?.

Además, no sabía que fuese ilegal pagar con una tarjeta de una cuenta que tienes en un país extranjero. En todo caso, la HP tendrá que justificar en razón de qué pide esa información.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



Las putas ofrece bizum si es por eso, y los camellos tb


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Eso pertenece al terreno de la fantasía. La Agencia Tributaria tiene unos recursos bastante limitados y detecta una cantidad ínfima de la inmensa cantidad de defraudaciones que se producen. Hacienda prioriza grandes fraudes, no se dedica a perseguir a pelagatos, entre otras cosas porque carecen de los medios para ello. Y de los grandes fraudes, como digo, detecta una cantidad ínfima, pese a que algunos son muy notorios. Dentro del terreno de la fantasía, sí, hacienda puede pedir a Visa tal cosa o a Mastercard tal otra, pero tendría que existir una denuncia para ello y la inmensa mayoría de las denuncias anónimas no son investigadas por hacienda por carecer de medios. Lo que mejor se le da a hacienda es cruzar datos y multar por los propios errores e inconsistencias en la información facilitada por el contribuyente. Y poner trampas (como cambios normativos que el contribuyente no conoce o nuevos modelos). Luego hay una serie de operaciones que inspecciona al 100 %, por ejemplo, las compraventas de inmuebles, dado que esto está automatizado y tienen un inmueble al que meter mano. Todos los grandes casos que ves por ahí, por ejemplo, el del Rey Juan Carlos, no surgen de la pericia de hacienda, que ni se las ve venir, sino de denuncias.



Sí, efectivamente. Hay abundantes casos donde el origen es una denuncia. Es verdad que Hacienda no pide información a VISA en cualquier inspección de trámite, pero puede hacerlo, y VISA contesta cumplidamente. No es demasiado frecuente, porque esa información se pide solo en casos de interés, pero se pide... Y no solo VISA (o Master). Me consta que el número de españoles que mantiene cuentas en Miami es muy elevado, no todos son grandes ricachones, pero el día que Hacienda se decida a hacer un 'barrido' se los va a cargar a todos, rápidamente, porque el intercambio de información fiscal entre USA y España está en funcionamiento desde hace dos o tres años. Ya sucedió algo parecido con las víctimas del caso de las 'Fundaciones de Liechtenstein' cuyos beneficiarios –gentes de posibles, pero tampoco millonarios– vieron hasta sus nombres listados en la prensa, con el oprobio correspondiente...


----------



## sebososabroso (27 Dic 2021)

No me gasto nunca tanto dinero, así que sigo siendo anónimo con mi dinero en efectivo.


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Sí, efectivamente. Hay abundantes casos donde el origen es una denuncia. Es verdad que Hacienda no pide información a VISA en cualquier inspección de trámite, pero puede hacerlo, y VISA contesta cumplidamente. No es demasiado frecuente, porque esa información se pide solo en casos de interés, pero se pide... Y no solo VISA (o Master). Me consta que el número de españoles que mantiene cuentas en Miami es muy elevado, no todos son grandes ricachones, pero el día que Hacienda se decida a hacer un 'barrido' se los va a cargar a todos, rápidamente, porque el intercambio de información fiscal entre USA y España está en funcionamiento desde hace dos o tres años. Ya sucedió algo parecido con las víctimas del caso de las 'Fundaciones de Liechtenstein' cuyos beneficiarios –gentes de posibles, pero tampoco millonarios– vieron hasta sus nombres listados en la prensa, con el oprobio correspondiente...



Los Usa tienen FATCA y solian atender apenas un 30% de los requerimientos de la aeat; ultimamente con lo del pollo Carvajal, me consta que se han rallado bastante y los requerimientos suelen ir a la papelera.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Resumen.
> 
> - No gastar mas de 1000 euros.
> - Los gastos superiores a 1000 euros no se pueden dividir en varias partes (inferiores a mil).



Exactamente, realicé a finales de verano una pequeña obra, le pagué al tío en dos facturas con 15 días de diferencia, menos de 900 € para que no cante la gallina.... asi se sobrevive.

PERO CUANDO NOS QUITEN EL CASH METALICO YA NO HAY COMO ESCAPAR.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2021)

damasquinado dijo:


> Pero los grandes defraudadores usan otros métodos: Tarjetas de credito a nombre de sociedades pantalla, testaferros, transferencias exteriores desde paraisos fiscales, sociedades offshore... . En mi anterior mensaje me referia a transacciones "costumbristas".



Sin duda. Pero el objetivo de este tipo de medidas no es evitar el fraude fiscal, sino fomentar el blanqueo de capitales. Si hay un narco que gasta en efectivo, Hacienda no cobra su mordida. Si dicho narco se monta un bar y blanquea como ingresos lo que gana con la droga para poder pagarse hoteles y viajes, Hacienda cobra su mordida.


----------



## XXavier (27 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Y que pasaría (lo digo por suponer, Dios me libre de hacer nada ilegal), sí esa Visa estuviese a nombre de una Sociedad domiciliada en un país extranjero y además fuera de la zona euro?.
> 
> Además, no sabía que fuese ilegal pagar con una tarjeta de una cuenta que tienes en un país extranjero. En todo caso, la HP tendrá que justificar en razón de qué pide esa información.



No es ilegal pagar con una tarjeta sobre una cuenta extranjera. Lo que puede ser ilegal es tener esa cuenta sin declarar. Hacienda, lo que hace es tirar del hilo...

La información la pide directamente la Agencia Tributaria a VISA, invocando acuerdos de colaboración y la Ley General Tributaria. Y, a veces, alegan sospechas de lavado de dinero, para poner la cosa más seria. Y los de VISA prefieren dan toda la información, porque no ganan nada reteniéndola y pueden ser sancionados.

En esta era de la informática y de la libertad de información, nadie tiene sus secretos seguros. Yo tengo la convicción de que los nombres de las empresas y particulares amnistiados fiscalmente en 2011 saldrán a la luz pública, de una manera, o de otra...


----------



## estrujillo (27 Dic 2021)

Sky King dijo:


> Cualquiera puede vender algo por 900 euros y acto aeguido vender un dibujo a boli por otros 900 a la misma persona. ¿O no?



Tu intentalo y vas a ver que risa.

La agencia tributaria se reserva el derecho de decidir cuando una venta es real y cuando no. Por via administrativa y sin juez.

Y tu tienes derecho a llevarles a juicio a ellos si no estas de acuerdo, claro.


----------



## John Smmith (27 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Por otra parte, para personas que* no tienen su domicilio fiscal en España*, esta cantidad alcanza los 10.000 euros siempre que no actúen como empresarios o profesionales. Así mismo, estos límites no son aplicables a pagos e ingresos en entidades de crédito en entidades de pago y a operaciones de cambio de moneda en efectivo realizados en establecimientos de cambio de moneda abiertos al público.



Ya sabemos de donde sacan los Memeuves los moros. El dinerito de la grifa les cunde.


----------



## asakopako (27 Dic 2021)

Es como con las PCR. Nunca te contagiarás del timovirus si no te haces ninguna.

Nunca te podrán multar por dinero en efectivo si todo tu dinero lo tienes en efectivo (o lejos de su alcance).


----------



## Gothaus (27 Dic 2021)

Me imagino que, a partir de ahora, vigilarán con lupa las transacciones de los gitanos, ¿no?, que te sacan un rollo de papel enorme para pagar un coche.

Ah, no; que a esos no, que sería racismo. Sólo a los ciudadanos que tienen una nómina y cumplen las leyes.


----------



## Jomach (28 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



No. Quítate esta idea de la cabeza. Ésto son medidas de corralito. Está el sistema financiero en la mierda y se pretende que la gente no saque ni un duro en efectivo, que todos los movimientos sean notaciones contables para seguir adelante con la farsa.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Dic 2021)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Yo no veo mal que se controle el dinero. Hay que acotar a las mafias, el que nada oculta, nada teme.



Se refiere ud a las putas, que estafan:
IVA.
Autónomos.
IRPF.
Y que ejercen una actividad en la que a veces transmiten enfermedades (no pasan "ITV sanitaria".

A esas se refiere ud, ¿verdad?


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (28 Dic 2021)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Yo no veo mal que se controle el dinero. Hay que acotar a las mafias, el que nada oculta, nada teme.



Por gente como tú ellos viven como viven y nosotros somos pobres y un país en constante decadencia hasta la desaparición.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (28 Dic 2021)

Jomach dijo:


> No. Quítate esta idea de la cabeza. Ésto son medidas de corralito. Está el sistema financiero en la mierda y se pretende que la gente no saque ni un duro en efectivo, que todos los movimientos sean notaciones contables para seguir adelante con la farsa.



Nadie nos impide llevarnos NUESTRO DINERO fuera del país, cambiarlo a otra moneda, invertirlo o llevarlo donde mejor creamos oportuno (incluso fisicamente en el maletin o la bolsa de deporte)

Hacienda nos pedirá que cumplimentes el modelo 720 (yo creo que es ilegal, pero la justicia va despacio)


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...



Que pedazo de bastardos! Denuncia,te libras y crujimos a la otra parte. Muy bonito.


----------



## Educo Gratis (28 Dic 2021)

Pero a ver, tu compras cada día cosas que valen más de 1000 euros?? Tienes privacidad de sobras, sigues pudiendo hacer tu vida normal sin dejar registro alguno, no mientas, a tí esta medida no te afecta en nada, puedes seguir yendo a comprar lentejas de incógnito sin que el Estado lo sepa.

Ahora, si lo que te preocupa es que no puedas comprarte un BMW a tocateja con el dinero de la coca pues entonces sí, eso es más jodido, pero no es tu caso.


----------



## hijodeputin (28 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Nadie nos impide llevarnos NUESTRO DINERO fuera del país, cambiarlo a otra moneda, invertirlo o llevarlo donde mejor creamos oportuno (incluso fisicamente en el maletin o la bolsa de deporte)
> 
> Hacienda nos pedirá que cumplimentes el modelo 720 (yo creo que es ilegal, pero la justicia va despacio)



el problema no es sacarlo, es meterlo. Incluso aunque sea ganado legalmente. Ellos van a dudar de todo, y por si las moscas si es mucha pasta te van a pedir primero el 20 %, hasta que demuestres con un acta de notario que cada billete que has sacado ha vuelto o que pruebes que aquello procede de rentas de un trabajo en el extranjero, hasta el último céntimo ganado. Así están las cosas. Te veo muy perdido y muy candido. En este foro ya se ha dicho y fuera de el también, que hacienda en el organismo más depredador de europa, de largo. Y por algo se dice.


----------



## alas97 (28 Dic 2021)

Algo que se le olvida a los vende biblias y pócimas sagradas.

El amor, la caridad, la fe son para ti. Porque por encima de todo eso esta la Banca.

Podéis hablar de lo que sea, ilegales, chinos, izquierda, derecha, todo eso es humo. es para entreteneros.

El mal, es la banca.

carnet de buen ciudadano para permitirte comprar lo que antes hacía cuando eras libre en 3-2-1


----------



## ashe (28 Dic 2021)

Al final siempre quedará el trueque viendo la deriva...



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



Y el problema del metalico es que depende del valor que en el caso del € le da el BCE, y en parte es lo que tiene destronar el patrón oro sin una alternativa real


Lemavos dijo:


> A los autónomos y pymes les pago en efectivo para que hagan lo que consideren oportuno.
> 
> A las grandes multinacionales les hago gasto 0. Que me COMAN la polla.
> 
> ...



Si te sirve de consuelo el concepto de banca conocida hasta ahora está muerta, y en parte por el dinero digital y targetas de crédito, que si el sector no ha caido mas de lo que debería es por ser un sector privilegiado cuyo privilegio es doble con el caso del BBVA por la mafia del tinglado vasco que vive a costa del resto de españoles que son tan ineptos que si no van a la ruina por lo de Turquia será por lo de siempre, el privilegio de vivir a costa de terceros


LordEntrophy dijo:


> Le falta el corolario:
> 
> - Los que no reman en este estercolero sí lo pueden hacer hasta 10.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Los que decís "este país" formáis parte del problema, empezando por no ver que esto precisamente viene FUERA DE ESPAÑA, como la mayoría de las desgracias, en este caso viene via UE a la que le debemos el 90% de las leyes vigentes para disimular el 100% de estas para ser "avalados" como guays y todo eso


Furillo dijo:


> ¡Qué se metan su dinero digital, las futuras CBDC's y la agenda 2030 por el puto culo, hombre ya!
> 
> Estoy hasta la punta de la polla, todo lo que pueda lo haré en B, pagando con criptos o haciendo trueque de toda la vida de Dios.
> 
> ¡Qué se vayan a la mierda!



las cripto no deja de ser dinero digital, creada por el mismo sistema para hacer creer cuando no ir de guay con ella, como los paletos que hay por youtuber creyendo que se harán multimillonarios con ella cuando solo es una herramienta para que el precio del oro no se dispare como debería

que por otra cosa la demagogia del sistema con el rollo de la denominada agenda 2030 no tiene limite, pretenden reducir el uso de la energia (por ser lo que hay detrás de todo eso) mientras van dandole publicidad a las cripto que no destaca por su bajo consumo cuando no todo lo contrario, al menos el fisico una vez lo fabricas ahi está (otra cosa es la moneda fiat que es una estafa así como los bancos centrales)


nelsoncito dijo:


> No existen los paraísos fiscales, mermao, solo los infiernos fiscales.
> 
> Te han comido el coco pero bien a ti.



Suiza, la city, singapour, gibraltar ¿sigo? los denominados infiernos fiscales que ahora pregonan los liberales de caviar existe precisamente porque existe los paraisos fiscales que es donde se hace lo que llaman "los amos del mundo" siendo las conferencias de Davos un buen ejemplo de ello


Entrambos mares dijo:


> Jojojo, bienvenidos al primer mundo de verdad. En mi ciudad no puedes ingresar en banco sin justificar muy mucho, billetes de 100€/200€/500€. Vamos, a mí con negocio propio no me los cogen. Pero en los salones de juego sí tienen máquinas que admiten esos billetes... lo cual es sorpresivo pues no sé yo cómo los estarán justificando... Ni los que los meten en las máquinas, ni las empresas que los ganan, ni los que se lleven los premios.
> 
> Pero no, que te quieres comprar un coche de segunda mano por 3000€? No sólo pagas impuestos acorde al valor del vehículo que la administración estime y no al que hayas pagado, sino que encima lo tienes que hacer vía transferencia. ¿Quién le hace una transferencia a otro para la compra de un vehículo? ¿Quién se fía entre particulares?



el término primer mundo fue creado como forma de despectivo a terceros, por los mismos depredadores que crearon el tercer mundo saqueando de mala manera, me refiero a ingleses, holandeses, franceses y portugueses

Yo en parte me alegro de lo que hacen, para que el personal vea la cosa como es y no como lo venden



JmDt dijo:


> Y decían que con la democracia llegó la libertad.....



por raro que parezca no hay peor enemigo de la libertad que la democracia, me refiero a la libertad REAL que no se entiende sin la religión cristiana y en concreto la rama católica


----------



## F.Alonso21 (28 Dic 2021)

_Unos topes que este 2021 se han regulado para hacerse mucho más estrictos de cara a las operaciones que son más difíciles de controlar por las entidades bancarias._

Claramente nos dice que los preocupados que mandan son los bancos, que sino no pueden imprimir, robar, saquear o inflacionar a su gusto, vaya vaya.

Pues acabemos con la banca sionista globalista.


HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Tu dinero no es tuyo.



Lo dice claramente la noticia es de la banca, que lo crea de la nada.



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es la perdida de privacidad campeon, el dinero de la tarjeta no lo tienes tu, el metalico si
> 
> ¿que parte es la que no entendeis algunos? el dinero que tienes en el banco se lo has prestado al banco, se lo has prestado para que hoy en dia no te genere absolutamente ningun interes, y el banco a cambio te deja (hasta que llegue el dia que no te deje) gastarlo
> 
> ...



Ganas de sacar el dinero de España pero a la de ya, da putisimo asco todo aqui.



zulu dijo:


> Periodistas sin comprensión lectora y/o anuméricos.... no se podía esperar otra cosa



Novedad!, por eso su profesión la puede hacer cualquiera, pero ellos a la inversa 0.



elmegaduque dijo:


> "Y nadie podrá comprar ni vender sin la marca de La Bestia".



Tal cual... por desgracia.

Son el diablo y sigo sin ver a la gente ne plan cruzada, cuando mas claro que nunca sabemos quienes son los enemigos, falta de cojones y de valores y de honor, sobre todo en ejercitos y mandos policiales comprados por el sistema.



djun dijo:


> Entre particulares supongo que sí se pueden pagar cantidades superiores a 1000. Por ejemplo en el caso de comprar a alguien su coche de segunda mano por 7000 euros en efectivo, por ejemplo.



Interesa, es esto así?



XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, solamente hay limitación de gastos en el papel-moneda, que cada día se usa menos. Se puede comprobar en la cola de la caja de cualquier supermercado, donde casi todo el mundo paga con la tarjeta o con el móvil.
> 
> *Al que realmente perjudican estas mediadas sobre los billetes es a las personas que tienen ingresos en 'dinero b'.*



Mira a ver en un pueblo como sobreviven muchos agricultores o jubilados con minipensiones, en fin lo que hay que leer.

A ver si aprendes que hay gente que no tiene ni para pipas y es el B o evitar que le roben dentro de su hiperpobreza mas, no son mercenarios africanos con pagas por valor de 2000 euros por familia o 3000 con todo pagado y dejandoles al marido en B operar sin ningun problema, pero como son españoles...



Lemavos dijo:


> A los autónomos y pymes les pago en efectivo para que hagan lo que consideren oportuno.
> 
> A las grandes multinacionales les hago gasto 0. Que me COMAN la polla.
> 
> ...



Asi debe ser, ni mas ni menos.

Ellos encima son rescatados por todos nosotros cuando tenian que haber liquidado ya varias cajitas y a todos sus empleados una patada en el trasero y a la puta calle.



LordEntrophy dijo:


> Le falta el corolario:
> 
> - Los que no reman en este estercolero sí lo pueden hacer hasta 10.000 euros.
> 
> ...



No lo dude, asi somos...



Janus dijo:


> España está lleno de tontos que aceptan la imposición de la más indolente de las vejaciones: que te roben la libertad al tiempo que se genera una sociedad de dos clases, los que sí pueden hacer cosas porque están bien conectados y los pringados que solo son útiles a la hora de votar.



Por ahi van los tiros para nuestra desgracia y la gente con miedo, cuando los mas tocapelotas los langostos de turno han sobrevividdo muchos mientras hubieran evitado el hospital o residencia.




Apocalipsis dijo:


> El objetivo es el CONTROL ABSOLUTO del total de la población.
> 
> *Nadie gastará nada sin que el que controle sepa cuando, cuanto, donde y para qué lo has gastado.*
> 
> ...



Hay algo mas oscuro de esto, es que en China quieren que gastes en ese mes x, no les gustan los ahorradores... ergo no puedes tener PROPIEDADES con salarios de mierda.

Y las hipotecas son el diablo.



ikergutierrez dijo:


> para los que tengan pasaporte extranjero, limite 10.000€ en efectivo para una compra
> para los poseedores de pasaporte covid, mejor pago electronico a traves de movil en todos los comercios.
> para el resto, 1000€ solo en efectivo, para pan y agua.
> 
> ...



Tal cual.



Domm dijo:


> Yo no entiendo como es posible que alguien con un mínimo de inteligencia pueda tolerar semejante estupidez. La Bastilla ardió por menos.



Ya va siendo hora de recordar la historia.

Por desgracia la gente esta subnormalizada con los mass mierda, que cojones tendrán de ipnosis psicopata, que les deja machacados y atontaos.



Furillo dijo:


> ¡Qué se metan su dinero digital, las futuras CBDC's y la agenda 2030 por el puto culo, hombre ya!
> 
> Estoy hasta la punta de la polla, todo lo que pueda lo haré en B, pagando con criptos o haciendo trueque de toda la vida de Dios.
> 
> ¡Qué se vayan a la mierda!



+100000000



EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Ojito con esto, ya ha habido casos en los que Hacienda no considera justificado que reingreses dinero porque una vez ha salido no se puede saber de donde has obtenido ese dinero. Sí, son unos hijos de puta. Para eso habría que pedir al banco retirar el dinero en billetes numerados y que quede bien registrado. De manera que si reingresas pueda comprobarse que son los mismos que sacastes. Así los ladrones de hacienda no te pueden pedir otra tajada por ello.



No vale ni el comprobante del dinero que sacaste del cajero? e igual cantidad?



pabloiseguro dijo:


> Esto me supuso un problema hace poco. No conocía la norma. Fui a pagar una reparación de 3500 euros y me dijeron que con tarjeta o nada. Me cagué en san Dios. Tampoco se prestaron a partirme el tema en varias facturas. Pero a grandes males, grandes remedios, pagar todo con tarjeta de cuenta bancaria en el extranjero.



Me da que eso lo miran también si quieren...

LA GRAN CÁRCEL EUROPEA, DEBERÍAN LLAMARLA.



ElCalvo dijo:


> No te preocupes, que cuando vean que de repente las cosas de +1000 euros dejan de venderse nos vamos a reír.



Que consumA SU PUTA MADRE como ellos quieren.

La peña por desgracia esta subnormal con el Bizum de los cojones.
Joder saben hasta que dinero de paga le pasan a los hijos sus padres macho, lo que has pagado o no en cenas de grupo, etc



Parlakistan dijo:


> Hay que quemar las instituciones de la unión europea y del Estado español hasta los cimientos, si es con todos los parásitos del sistema dentro, mejor que mejor.



Por desgracia el pueblo es sumiso y encima le encanta hacer de poli nazistasi a casi la mitad de ellos...

Encima todos educados en no hacer nada de nada.



AssGaper dijo:


> No lo entenderán nunca, es mejor decirselo de forma tajante así:
> 
> *Pepito no se vacuna? Pues no sacas ni puedes comprar nada con tarjeta porque el Estado te tiene embargada la cuenta hasta que pases por el aro y con eso se aplica a todas las ocurrencias que sea.*
> 
> El dinero que tienes en metalico esta en vuestro poder y el del banco no.



Uno que ha pillado parte de lo mas oscuro que esconde.



bric dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Cuando la gente haya asimilado el pasaporte covid como algo totalmente normal, encontrarán la excusa para añadirle otras utilidades y cuando nos demos cuenta ya tendremos el pasaporte de buen ciudadano, el que no haga exactamente lo que le dicen que tiene que hacer, se le bloquean "derechos" (en realidad permisos) y listo. Desde prohibir el acceso a lugares, a la atención médica, al trabajo y hasta al propio dinero.
> 
> Seguid descargando "pasaportes" para poder tomar la cervecita en el bar y pagando con targeta, cuando os arrepintais será tarde.



Peligrosisimo la verdad, y la gente sin verlo.



SPQR dijo:


> Decir, porque no lo he visto en el mierdiarticulo, que esto aplica sólo en caso de que una de las dos partes sea persona jurídica.
> 
> Entre particulares no aplica este límite.
> 
> Pero vamos, que esto del fiat digital, junto con el DNI mundial sanitario (tcc Pasporte Kobik) va de implantar el carnet de buen ciudadano como en China.



Asi es, peligrosisimo , este es su fin.



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Entre particulares aplica un límite de 2.500 euros. Luego se llenan la boca con libertad y democracia, pero los políticos socialdemócratas son un saco de mierda muy gorda.



Seguro? o hay limite mas alto? es que antes dijeron que entre particulares hasta 10k.



noseyo dijo:


> Luego en el tike tok tanos , moros y escoria enseñando 90000 euros en la mesa y coches de lujo a por esos sí que no van pero tú con 1200 si



Din Din Din!!!

Y ellos COBRANDO SUPERPAGAS, por encima de los erteados vaya y de por vida.

Donde hay que firmar para hacerse de esos clanes? la verdadera salud macho poder compravender en b sin tocar cojones y meterte paguitas de 1100-2000 pavos al mes.



Desencantado dijo:


> Eso no te pasa si eres del PSOE, el dinero es de los demás y el gasto es en putas y/o farlopa.



Estos si que deberían estar en prisión, por expolio de dinero publico y meter gente a cargo del contribuyente por enchufe y de manera INNECESARIA PARA LA NACIÓN.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La versión cani son los cupones-regalo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, le das a un amigo 50 euros y que te compre un cupón del Lidl con su tarjeta de crédito. Con éste haces tus compras y éstas quedan "conectadas" a tu amigo. Tu amigo hace lo mismo con una tarjeta que tu compras, e incluso podeis hacer grupos de personas que os intercambiais tarjetas entre vosotros.
> 
> Así lo que haceis es crear datos que no pueden ser utilizados para "mapear" quienes sois. Por supuesto puedes comprar la tarjeta tu con tu dinero, *pero si lo haces con tarjetas de crédito de otras personas creas datos inutilizables, que es de lo que se trata*.



Eso es, uno que veo que sabe.



dadaw dijo:


> y mas cuando entre particulares hasta 9999€ no hay limite...



Entonces 2500 o 10k?

Se rien de nosotros a diario y es que es normal.


----------



## medion_no (28 Dic 2021)

Me van a comer los huevos por atras entre particulares.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



El "dinero electrónico" no es tal, sino un medio de pago. El de verdad será una criptomoneda centralizada en el BCE.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Dic 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> La peña por desgracia esta subnormal con el Bizum de los cojones.
> Joder saben hasta que dinero de paga le pasan a los hijos sus padres macho, lo que has pagado o no en cenas de grupo, etc



¿Cuánto te has gastado en putas este mes, campeón?


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Al final siempre quedará el trueque viendo la deriva...
> 
> 
> Y el problema del metalico es que depende del valor que en el caso del € le da el BCE, y en parte es lo que tiene destronar el patrón oro sin una alternativa real
> ...



Sigue, mamarracho, sigue hablando de "paraísos fiscales": Suiza, la city, singapour, gibraltar... a ver si te crees que en esos sitios no vas a pagar impuesto como un cabrón.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (28 Dic 2021)

Buenísima medida. El blanqueo de capitales ha desaparecido completamente gracias a que yo no pueda comprarme un mueble de 1500 o pagar dos semanas de hotel en efectivo. 
Ah, no, que nadie estudiará jamás la eficacia de la medida, como cuando pusieron el límite en 3000 y luego en 1500. Pues eso es que la eficacia no importa, ya que no es para blanqueo ni nada parecido. Como con la vacuna, que no tiene que ver con la salud; será obligatoria y punto, y cada vez apretarán más. El año que viene el límite serán 500, y así hasta que pase "algo".


----------



## Pili33 (28 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Eso sería un fraude, y *te pueden acusar de algo mucho peor*



te pueden acusar de tener sentido común.


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2021)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Buenísima medida. El blanqueo de capitales ha desaparecido completamente gracias a que yo no pueda comprarme un mueble de 1500 o pagar dos semanas de hotel en efectivo.
> Ah, no, que nadie estudiará jamás la eficacia de la medida, como cuando pusieron el límite en 3000 y luego en 1500. Pues eso es que la eficacia no importa, ya que no es para blanqueo ni nada parecido. Como con la vacuna, que no tiene que ver con la salud; será obligatoria y punto, y cada vez apretarán más. El año que viene el límite serán 500, y así hasta que pase "algo".



No va a pasar nada. Hace unos cinco años, el límite –que antes no existía– se puso en 3500. Luego lo bajaron a 2000, y ahora a 1000. Todo eso, sin ninguna queja. Lo que cabe esperar es que, en la próxima bajada, el límite se establezca en 200€, que es la denominación del billete más grande.

Esta política reduce el valor real del billete, su valor de cambio, porque resulta que –poco a poco– van siendo menos los lugares y ocasiones donde se puede pagar con billetes. Eso responde al deseo de eliminar la circulación de 'dinero b', lo que probablemente se conseguirá pronto. Los bancos no quieren billetes, porque implican gastos, y con las grandes tiendas sucede otro tanto. A esto se le añade que Hacienda quiere recaudar 'lo suyo' de las actividades que hasta ahora se le escapan por estar en 'dinero b'. ¿Cómo no van a desaparecer los billetes...?


----------



## mxmanu (28 Dic 2021)

Ya es la rehostia que los hijos de puta estos re digan hasta lo que te puedes gastar si lo quieres pagar en efectivo.

HDLGP


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (28 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No va a pasar nada. Hace unos cinco años, el límite –que antes no existía– se puso en 3500. Luego lo bajaron a 2000, y ahora a 1000. Todo eso, sin ninguna queja. Lo que cabe esperar es que, en la próxima bajada, el límite se establezca en 200€, que es la denominación del billete más grande.
> 
> Esta política reduce el valor real del billete, su valor de cambio, porque resulta que –poco a poco– van siendo menos los lugares y ocasiones donde se puede pagar con billetes. Eso responde al deseo de eliminar la circulación de 'dinero b', lo que probablemente se conseguirá pronto. Los bancos no quieren billetes, porque implican gastos, y con las grandes tiendas sucede otro tanto. A esto se le añade que Hacienda quiere recaudar 'lo suyo' de las actividades que hasta ahora se le escapan por estar en 'dinero b'. ¿Cómo no van a desaparecer los billetes...?



Lo de que no quieren circulación de dinero B no me lo creo. 
No ha pasado "nada" hasta ahora (yo no sé si los empresarios han cambiado algo por estas medidas). Pero no puedo asegurar que jamás pase nada. Cuando no se pueda pagar ¿500, 300, 200, 100?. Cuando no se puedan pagar 30 euros en efectivo ¿no pasará nada?. Yo no puedo asegurarlo.
Ojocuidao, que aquí en el foro somos muy peliculeros. "Pasar algo" no tiene por qué ser una Revolución de Octubre ni bombas. Puede ser un mercado Informal de dólares a la argentina, o un mercado paralelo de trueque, o una huída de capitales mayor de lo habitual. Mirando otros países donde la moneda haya dejado de servir como moneda se pueden encontrar ejemplos.


----------



## biba ecuador (28 Dic 2021)

Para comprar/vender un coche entre particulares, ha cambiado algo?


----------



## Entrambos mares (28 Dic 2021)

ashe dijo:


> el término primer mundo fue creado como forma de despectivo a terceros, por los mismos depredadores que crearon el tercer mundo saqueando de mala manera, me refiero a ingleses, holandeses, franceses y portugueses
> 
> Yo en parte me alegro de lo que hacen, para que el personal vea la cosa como es y no como lo venden



La Ciudad, unida contra la prohibición de ingresar billetes superiores a 100€ a los comerciantes 

Me refería a esto. Vivo en una isla en muchos aspectos; geográfica, económica, mental... Esto fue una decisión unilateral de los bancos. Es un ensayo de lo que nos viene.


----------



## bladu (28 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Solución.
> 
> Tarjeta correos prepago
> 
> ...




No se pueden hacer pagos fraccionados.


----------



## estertores (28 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Por otra parte, para personas que* no tienen su domicilio fiscal en España*, esta cantidad alcanza los 10.000 euros



Pero como puede ser legal semejante cosa? es una discriminación brutal que un extranjero pueda gastar 10 veces más en efectivo que un español, eso no puede ser constitucional.

Cada vez canta más que tratan a la gente como si fuesen sus esclavos, o directamente "ganado humano", sin derecho a ser dueños de su cuerpo, su salud ni su dinero!


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2021)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Lo de que no quieren circulación de dinero B no me lo creo.
> No ha pasado "nada" hasta ahora (yo no sé si los empresarios han cambiado algo por estas medidas). Pero no puedo asegurar que jamás pase nada. Cuando no se pueda pagar ¿500, 300, 200, 100?. Cuando no se puedan pagar 30 euros en efectivo ¿no pasará nada?. Yo no puedo asegurarlo.
> Ojocuidao, que aquí en el foro somos muy peliculeros. "Pasar algo" no tiene por qué ser una Revolución de Octubre ni bombas. Puede ser un mercado Informal de dólares a la argentina, o un mercado paralelo de trueque, o una huída de capitales mayor de lo habitual. Mirando otros países donde la moneda haya dejado de servir como moneda se pueden encontrar ejemplos.



No veo ninguna dificultad práctica –para el ciudadano normal– en dejar de usar billetes. Muchísimas personas han prescindido ya del billete, y solo llevan alguno pequeño y unas cuantas monedas para los gastos realmente pequeños. Todo lo demás se hace con la tarjeta, y –en medida creciente– con el móvil. No hay ninguna necesidad de mercados informales, trueques, etc...


----------



## skinnyemail (28 Dic 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pero como puede ser legal semejante cosa? es una discriminación brutal que un extranjero pueda gastar 10 veces más en efectivo que un español, eso no puede ser constitucional.
> 
> Cada vez canta más que tratan a la gente como si fuesen sus esclavos, o directamente "ganado humano", sin derecho a ser dueños de su cuerpo, su salud ni su dinero!



Esta parte no la entiendo.

¿Significa que un andorrano puede venir y gastarse 9000 euros en cash en tienda sin que pase nada?

¿No le dirían nada en la tienda?


----------



## tixel (28 Dic 2021)

Las criptomonedas van a entrar como un elefante en una cacharrería.


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Dic 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Me imagino que, a partir de ahora, vigilarán con lupa las transacciones de los gitanos, ¿no?, que te sacan un rollo de papel enorme para pagar un coche.
> 
> Ah, no; que a esos no, que sería racismo. Sólo a los ciudadanos que tienen una nómina y cumplen las leyes.



Pues sí, a los gitanos sí les vigilan, y a ellos van. De hecho en los 80 cuando empezaron a meter en prisión por evasión fiscal era a gitanos, luego a la burguesía catolista patriorrata como suele ocurrir, se le fue de madre la guerra contra la esto y lo aquello y lo otro y acabaron entrando ellos también, y mientras los funcis con sonrisa de gato cheshire xD


----------



## estertores (28 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Esta parte no la entiendo.
> 
> ¿Significa que un andorrano puede venir y gastarse 9000 euros en cash en tienda sin que pase nada?
> 
> ¿No le dirían nada en la tienda?



Eso es lo que pone el artículo del OP, que para los no residentes el límite son 10.000€, entiendo que en la tienda tendrás que presentar algún documento que demuestre que eres residente en otro país.

Es el colmo del absurdo, yo por ejemplo resido fuera de España, si voy a visitar a mi madre esta no puede comprar en efectivo algo de más de 1000€, pero si voy con ella a la tienda y hago como que lo pago yo entonces sí puede.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (28 Dic 2021)

Solucion: No consumir.
Ni con tarjeta ni sin ella.


----------



## skinnyemail (28 Dic 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Eso es lo que pone el artículo del OP, que para los no residentes el límite son 10.000€, entiendo que en la tienda tendrás que presentar algún documento que demuestre que eres residente en otro país.
> 
> Es el colmo del absurdo, yo por ejemplo resido fuera de España, si voy a visitar a mi madre esta no puede comprar en efectivo algo de más de 1000€, pero si voy con ella a la tienda y hago como que lo pago yo entonces sí puede.



No se si es así exactamente.
Trabajé en comercio al por mayor, donde las facturas eran de 500 para arriba siempre.Mucho cash se movía.La gente en la misma compra solía hacer varías facturas para pagar en cash( mucho chino).
Nadie me presentó ningún documento de extranjería ni oí hablar de ello.
Si fuera así habría una mafia brutal de guiris que compran cosas para españoles.


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2021)

A Alvisepf le han bloqueado bizum y paypal. Misteriosamente. 



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> exactamente, y ademas no solo le puede pasar a las personas, le puede pasar a las empresas
> 
> a los de pornhub les retiraron pagos desde visa y desde mastercard, y se han comido una mierda enorme, es un cancel culture de esos que estan tan de moda ahora, pero a lo bestia porque este es en la vida real, no en la cuenta de tuiter. Y lo hicieron porque si, porque onlyfans tambien tiene porno y a esos no les chaparon los medios de pago





FilibustHero dijo:


> Siguiente fase:
> - Buenos días, quiero sacar 1500€ en efectivo.
> - ¿Para qué si no puede hacer pagos de más de 1000 al mes?
> - Bueno, voy a pagar una cosa y al mes que viene otra cosa diferente.
> - Pues aquí tiene 1000 y el mes que viene se acerca a por los 500, y le pongo aquí una nota de lo que trataba de hacer. Hay que joderse.



Eso ya ocurre. Cuando vas al banco a por un reintegro de varios miles te preguntan por qué y para qué sacas tu dinero. "Es que nos lo pide hacienda".

Haz la prueba. Yo siempre digo que es para gastarmelo en putas y coca, como los de la Pesohez de Sevilla.

La info:



> Desde el día 11 de julio de 2021 ese límite se ha rebajado aún más, fijándose en los 1.000 euros. Por tanto, desde esa fecha, *cualquier pago de un consumidor a un empresario o profesional que sea superior a 1.000 euros debe hacerse por otros medios* (como transferencia o tarjeta…), que permitan identificar el pago.
> 
> 
> El límite es por operación, lo que significa que, si la factura de la operación completa supera el límite, aunque se fraccione el pago, no podrá pagar nada en efectivo. Por ejemplo, si la factura asciende a 1.500 euros, no puede pagar 500 euros en efectivo y el resto de otra manera, se toma como referencia el importe total de la transacción.
> ...





https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2021/07/10/pdfs/BOE-A-2021-11473.pdf


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Dic 2021)

lo que teneis que hacer es lo que yo hago, sacar pasta del cajero y pagar las cosas en metalico.

QUE CONTROLEN A SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2021)

Es que el "transporte" de dinero en efectivo por particulares, también está "limitado".

No se pueden portar más de 100.000€ en efectivo dentro de territorio nacional, ni más de 10.000€ si sales al extranjero.

Si te pillan andando por ahí con mas de 100.000€, te lo requisan hasta que puedas aclarar el origen ante hacienda. Como lo hayas ido metiendo en bancolchón, date por jodido a menos que hayas ido con un notario anotando la numeración de los billetes, porque hacienda te va a joder, y luego ya si eso te puedes ir al prostitucional o algún sitio equivalente a ver si despues de unos años y muchos € suena la flauta y te dan la razon.



sopelmar dijo:


> Anoche viendo esa serie de policías en España ya sabéis van con gopro grabando su jornada lucha contra el crimen
> Les entra una llamada del 112 de un sujeto con un Perro caminando por la carretera era por Madrid bueno pues van para ya porque es un peligro para la circulación y puede ser atropellado pues resulta que lo sacan de la calzada lo identifican lo registran y el pavo llevaba una bolsa de plástico de esas de supermercado con y un montón de pastafajos en sobres de correo se ven fajos de 100, 200 50 una pasada calcularon más de 100000euros pues que se viene a comisaria detenido hasta se aclare de donde lo ha sacado y el tio que hasta ahora estaba tranquilo cambio se mosqueado se pone a insultar se lleva las manos alos bolsillos del pantalón saca billetes pequeños de 10 de 20 los tira al suelo 200euros calculo en billetes de 20 y 10 la policía agachada recogiendo la pasta fue flipante alguien lo vio anoche


----------



## elKaiser (28 Dic 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Siguiente fase:
> - Buenos días, quiero sacar 1500€ en efectivo.​- ¿Para qué si no puede hacer pagos de más de 1000 al mes?​- Bueno, voy a pagar una cosa y al mes que viene otra cosa diferente.​- Pues aquí tiene 1000 y el mes que viene se acerca a por los 500, y le pongo aquí una nota de lo que trataba de hacer. Hay que joderse.​



Pues es exactamente así; unicamente que el Banco no te dice nada del aviso que ha pasado a la HP y BdE.

Lo hace cuando vas a cambiar algún billete de 200 ó 500€ o cuando sacas más de 2.000€ en efectivo (yo siempre digo que me voy de vacaciones a la Rusia profunda).[/QUOTE]


----------



## elKaiser (28 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No veo ninguna dificultad práctica –para el ciudadano normal– en dejar de usar billetes. Muchísimas personas han prescindido ya del billete, y solo llevan alguno pequeño y unas cuantas monedas para los gastos realmente pequeños. Todo lo demás se hace con la tarjeta, y –en medida creciente– con el móvil. No hay ninguna necesidad de mercados informales, trueques, etc...



El cash es el último reducto de libertad que nos queda.


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> El cash es el último reducto de libertad que nos queda.



Depende de a qué se dedique uno. Pueden existir actividades en las que sea importante un anonimato total, pero son contadas personas las que tienen esa necesidad. Por otro lado, reconozco que una transparencia total (por ejemplo, que la declaración de IRPF de cualquiera sea accesible a cualquiera por internet) puede resultar molesta para la mayoría, pero –dicho esto– lo de los billetes no es para tanto...


----------



## Gothaus (28 Dic 2021)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Pues sí, a los gitanos sí les vigilan, y a ellos van. De hecho en los 80 cuando empezaron a meter en prisión por evasión fiscal era a gitanos, luego a la burguesía catolista patriorrata como suele ocurrir, se le fue de madre la guerra contra la esto y lo aquello y lo otro y acabaron entrando ellos también, y mientras los funcis con sonrisa de gato cheshire xD



Y una polla. No se mete un madero y, menos aún, un inspector de Hacienda en Las Barranquillas ni protegidos por un ejército. Anda que no pagan bugas y otras mierdas a tocateja y ahí no aparece ni el apuntador. Por no hablar de lo que venden en los mercadillos.


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (28 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Depende de a qué se dedique uno. Pueden existir actividades en las que sea importante un anonimato total, pero son contadas personas las que tienen esa necesidad. Por otro lado, reconozco que una transparencia total (por ejemplo, que la declaración de IRPF de cualquiera sea accesible a cualquiera por internet) puede resultar molesta para la mayoría, pero –dicho esto– lo de los billetes no es para tanto...



Eres un rojo pro sistema.


----------



## ashe (28 Dic 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Sigue, mamarracho, sigue hablando de "paraísos fiscales": Suiza, la city, singapour, gibraltar... a ver si te crees que en esos sitios no vas a pagar impuesto como un cabrón.



ahi es donde se hace los negocios turbios, entiendo que los gilipollas intentéis vender la moto de mala manera tratando al personal de retrasados mentales (y en algunos casos puedo entenderlo) ¿que actividad PROPIA tiene Gibraltar sin ir mas lejos? ser un lavadero de dinero, que es de lo que viven los paraisos fiscales así como hacer negocios poco licito...

Si algo bueno traerá la ruina actual es que muchas tonterias se quitarán de golpe para empezar a hacer una politica española cuando deje de estar subyugada a terceros, como por ej cerrar la verja de Gibraltar, declarar ilegal toda actividad en suiza así como con suizos y todo lo que tenga que ver con esa escoria, entre otras cosas

Pero claro... adivina quien saldría perdiendo y quien ganando con ello, mientras cada uno aguanta su propia vela... Francia para arriba solo viven del nepotismo (gibraltar solo es una colonia a descolonizar)


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2021)

Tu sigue así, mirando el dedo y no la luna, que en unos añitos te lo meterán en el culo cuando decreten que es sospechoso pagar 100€ de compra semanal en efectivo, no vaya a ser que estes blanqueando dinero de la coca y tal. Porque todos podemos ser un Pavlo Escobar, mileurista y de barrio, claro que sí.

Y cuando hagan obligatorio el dinero digital, cualquier dia te bloquean la cuenta porque has comprado muchos doritos y poca fruta en tu ultima visita al super, porque no te quieres inocular la 56ª dosis de su terapia génica experimental, o porque no has hecho el curso anual obligatorio de deconstrucción de tu masculinidad biolentah y bioladorah. 1984 ya no es una novela de ficción, tolai.

Hala, a pasarlo bien con tu mentalidad de buen esclavo.



Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pero a ver, tu compras cada día cosas que valen más de 1000 euros?? Tienes privacidad de sobras, sigues pudiendo hacer tu vida normal sin dejar registro alguno, no mientas, a tí esta medida no te afecta en nada, puedes seguir yendo a comprar lentejas de incógnito sin que el Estado lo sepa.
> 
> Ahora, si lo que te preocupa es que no puedas comprarte un BMW a tocateja con el dinero de la coca pues entonces sí, eso es más jodido, pero no es tu caso.


----------



## SPQR (28 Dic 2021)

La ruina no traerá nada bueno.

Un pais endeudado hasta las trancas como el nuestro, NO tiene soberanía ninguna. Repito, NINGUNA.

Esa “política española” de la que hablas no va a ocurrir. Nunca. Somos una colonia. Y punto. Si dejamos de pagar los intereses a los usureros internacionales, ya directamente nos invaden con tropas y venden de saldo lo poco que quede de valor.

Los españoles remeros residentes en hispanistán van a estar pagando el billón de €uritos de deficit exceso de gasto acumulado desde 2008, durante los próximos 50-100 años por encima de todo, incluida la sanidad y la edukazión. Lo votó Pedro Sánchez (entre otros) con agostidad y alevosía para incluirlo en la constitución. ¿Nadie se acuerda ya, borregazos?

Y con la economia productiva medio derroida y generando escasa riqueza, sólo queda la rapiña del patrimonio de los ciudadanos súbditos via impuestos (del verbo imponer) y los chicos de Hacendado, para pagar los intereses y los sueldos de funcivagos y demas redes clientelares que votan a la politicastuza.



ashe dijo:


> ahi es donde se hace los negocios turbios, entiendo que los gilipollas intentéis vender la moto de mala manera tratando al personal de retrasados mentales (y en algunos casos puedo entenderlo) ¿que actividad PROPIA tiene Gibraltar sin ir mas lejos? ser un lavadero de dinero, que es de lo que viven los paraisos fiscales así como hacer negocios poco licito...
> 
> Si algo bueno traerá la ruina actual es que muchas tonterias se quitarán de golpe para empezar a hacer una politica española cuando deje de estar subyugada a terceros, como por ej cerrar la verja de Gibraltar, declarar ilegal toda actividad en suiza así como con suizos y todo lo que tenga que ver con esa escoria, entre otras cosas
> 
> Pero claro... adivina quien saldría perdiendo y quien ganando con ello, mientras cada uno aguanta su propia vela... Francia para arriba solo viven del nepotismo (gibraltar solo es una colonia a descolonizar)


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2021)

ashe dijo:


> ahi es donde se hace los negocios turbios, entiendo que los gilipollas intentéis vender la moto de mala manera tratando al personal de retrasados mentales (y en algunos casos puedo entenderlo) ¿que actividad PROPIA tiene Gibraltar sin ir mas lejos? ser un lavadero de dinero, que es de lo que viven los paraisos fiscales así como hacer negocios poco licito...
> 
> Si algo bueno traerá la ruina actual es que muchas tonterias se quitarán de golpe para empezar a hacer una politica española cuando deje de estar subyugada a terceros, como por ej cerrar la verja de Gibraltar, declarar ilegal toda actividad en suiza así como con suizos y todo lo que tenga que ver con esa escoria, entre otras cosas
> 
> Pero claro... adivina quien saldría perdiendo y quien ganando con ello, mientras cada uno aguanta su propia vela... Francia para arriba solo viven del nepotismo (gibraltar solo es una colonia a descolonizar)



Estás como una regadera, mamarracho. Solo rebuznas payasadas.


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 Dic 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Tu sigue así, mirando el dedo y no la luna, que en unos añitos te lo meterán en el culo cuando decreten que es sospechoso pagar 100€ de compra semanal en efectivo, no vaya a ser que estes blanqueando dinero de la coca y tal. Porque todos podemos ser un Pavlo Escobar, mileurista y de barrio, claro que sí.
> 
> Y cuando hagan obligatorio el dinero digital, cualquier dia te bloquean la cuenta porque has comprado muchos doritos y poca fruta en tu ultima visita al super, porque no te quieres inocular la 56ª dosis de su terapia génica experimental, o porque no has hecho el curso anual obligatorio de deconstrucción de tu masculinidad biolentah y bioladorah. 1984 ya no es una novela de ficción, tolai.
> 
> Hala, a pasarlo bien con tu mentalidad de buen esclavo.



¿Te crees que no miro la luna? Ya sé a donde lleva toda esta deriva, y adivina qué, yo estoy deacuerdo, me parece bien la eliminación total del dinero en efectivo. De hecho yo ya opero así en mi día a día, pago siempre que puedo con tarjeta, no quiero que ningún paleto sociata evada ni un solo euro en impuestos.

Lo de que te pueden bloquear la cuenta no me sirve como argumento porqué actualmente si el Estado quiere también te "bloquea" por las buenas o por las malas, embargo de bienes inmuebles y patrimonio, te pueden controlar el sueldo y lo que quieran, así que en esto no hay diferencia.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Dic 2021)

up que interesa


----------



## Alew (29 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Esto me supuso un problema hace poco. No conocía la norma. Fui a pagar una reparación de 3500 euros y me dijeron que con tarjeta o nada. Me cagué en san Dios. Tampoco se prestaron a partirme el tema en varias facturas. Pero a grandes males, grandes remedios, pagar todo con tarjeta de cuenta bancaria en el extranjero.



Mientras tengas declarada esa cuenta, perfecto.


----------



## George A (29 Dic 2021)

Michael J. Saylor dijo:


> Eres un rojo pro sistema.



Cuidado con el tal Xxavier, es un clásico de estos hilos, siempre a favor del Estado policial fiscal totalitario. Parece que le pagan por meter desinformación y miedo con el uso del efectivo y para dirigir todo hacia el totalitarismo fiscal.

O tiene conflicto de intereses o vive de algún chiringuito que se mantiene debido al robo tributario.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (30 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Depende de a qué se dedique uno. Pueden existir actividades en las que sea importante un anonimato total, pero son contadas personas las que tienen esa necesidad. Por otro lado, reconozco que una transparencia total (por ejemplo, que la declaración de IRPF de cualquiera sea accesible a cualquiera por internet) puede resultar molesta para la mayoría, pero –dicho esto– lo de los billetes no es para tanto...



Creo que tienes poco contacto con la realidad, poco conocimiento de las tiranías y espero que sea por ignorancia y no por convencimiento propio.

Plantéate una cosa, lo voy a poner fácil:
1-Dinero en una pantalla
2-Impuestos (como su propio nombre indica) siendo impuestos al porcentaje que unos burócratas liberticidas decidan (cada vez más alto, casualmente) por lo que unos globalistas, en organismos cada vez más centralizados y con menos capacidad de decisión propia por parte de los países, les mandan para poder perpetuarse en el poder y seguir ellos con el cazo caliente.
3-Bancos, absorbidos unos por otros, cada vez más centralizados y controlados por los anteriores, con comisiones actuando como lo del punto 2.
Las dos últimas restando lo que decidan los del punto dos al primer punto sobre algo que *TU GENERAS*, que *TE PERTENECE A TI*.


Así lo pillas? Creo que todos conocemos mucha gente, todos tenemos muuuuchos allegados y creo que pocos o ninguno conocemos a narcotraficantes o asesinos.

En serio no te da que pensar?


----------



## Blas el Empalador (30 Dic 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Guardado en monedas de onza y 1/2 onza, en caja fuerte de Banco o en caja de seguridad de empresa privada, nunca en casa.
> 
> Cuando necesites efectivo en tu jubilacion, la moneda de oro que te costó 1700€ , te daran por ella dentro de 20 años, 5000€, a este ritmo de inflacion.



Ojo con las cajas de seguridad. Si contratas una, estás poniendo al Gran Parásito al corriente de que guardas algo valioso. Y Hacienda las tiene en su punto de mira.









Las inspecciones de Hacienda sobre cajas de seguridad se judicializan


El TSJ valenciano dicta que pueden ser una violación del derecho a la intimidad El tribunal acota la capacidad del fisco para precintarlas como paso previo a abrirlas




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## XXavier (30 Dic 2021)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Creo que tienes poco contacto con la realidad, poco conocimiento de las tiranías y espero que sea por ignorancia y no por convencimiento propio.
> 
> Plantéate una cosa, lo voy a poner fácil:
> 1-Dinero en una pantalla
> ...




Vamos a ver... Igual que la inmensa mayoría de los ciudadanos, yo no tengo ingresos en 'b'. Luego, no tengo especial interés en usar billetes para que mis pagos sean anónimos. Sí, también tengo algún allegado delincuente, pero eso pasa en las mejores familias, y no es algo de lo que se pueda uno sentir orgulloso...

El dinero en billetes es cada día menos efectivo, en cuanto a que son cada día menos las cosas que se pueden comprar con billetes. ¿Cabe sentir inquietud por eso, si los ingresos de uno están en 'dinero a'...?


----------



## djun (30 Dic 2021)

Si compras en otro país, por ejemplo en Portugal, una parcela de 20.000 euros ¿también interviene la Hacienda española diciéndote que no puedes pagar mas de 1.000 euros en efectivo?


----------



## George A (30 Dic 2021)

djun dijo:


> Si compras en otro país, por ejemplo en Portugal, una parcela de 20.000 euros ¿también interviene la Hacienda española diciéndote que no puedes pagar mas de 1.000 euros en efectivo?



Esa adquisición se rige por las leyes portuguesas. Pero sí se notificará a la Stasi esa transferencia y salida de capital.


----------



## SPQR (3 Ene 2022)

Frente a impuestos confiscatorios es una obligación no contribuir. Que quiebre el sistema y el heztado matriarcal-sucialista lo antes posible. Hoy mejor que mañana.

Ademas de un perfecto esclavo, eres un asno incapaz de ver adonde nos lleva la hipervigilancia y el control de todo en tu vida. Seguro que llevas el spyware de Zuckerberg en el movil, con el gps y los datos todo el dia conectado, para que sepan hasta donde y cuando cagas.

Tu y el @XXavier os mereceis que el Nom os preñe duramente el Nucleo con alguna de sus mierdas. Una biogen, una denuncia por biolación o algo así, para que disfruteis lo votonteado duramente.



Educo Gratis dijo:


> ¿Te crees que no miro la luna? Ya sé a donde lleva toda esta deriva, y adivina qué, yo estoy deacuerdo, me parece bien la eliminación total del dinero en efectivo. De hecho yo ya opero así en mi día a día, pago siempre que puedo con tarjeta, no quiero que ningún paleto sociata evada ni un solo euro en impuestos.
> 
> Lo de que te pueden bloquear la cuenta no me sirve como argumento porqué actualmente si el Estado quiere también te "bloquea" por las buenas o por las malas, embargo de bienes inmuebles y patrimonio, te pueden controlar el sueldo y lo que quieran, así que en esto no hay diferencia.


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Ene 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Pero los grandes defraudadores usan otros métodos: Tarjetas de credito a nombre de sociedades pantalla, testaferros, transferencias exteriores desde paraisos fiscales, sociedades offshore... . En mi anterior mensaje me referia a transacciones "costumbristas".



Evadir impuestos es autodefensa....todos deberíamos hacerlo


----------



## XXavier (19 Ene 2022)

Desde luego, puede ser muy molesto. Sin embargo, supongo que pasará como con el nudismo, que al principio da reparo, pero luego se acostumbra uno...

Por otro lado, al no existir papel-moneda, solo te podrán robar objetos para uso de los ladrones, porque no podrán venderlos, dado que –al ser trazables todos los pagos– se descubriría al comprador. 

La desaparición de los pagos anónimos perjudicará sobre todo a los delincuentes. No dudo de que también cause molestias a algunos ciudadanos celosos de su privacidad, pero el 'cociente terapéutico' es muy favorable a la eliminación...


----------



## smxabi (19 Ene 2022)

zulu dijo:


> Periodistas sin comprensión lectora y/o anuméricos.... no se podía esperar otra cosa



No está clara tu apreciación. Tiene 2 lecturas:

Establecido todo esto, el Banco de España también recuerda las multas para aquellos que sobrepasen los límites marcados. Tanto para el pagador como para el que recibe el dinero, las sanciones son del* 25% sobre la cantidad *que supere los 1.000 euros. 


La Cantidad que supera los 1000 € son 1500 € pagas 375
El exceso sobre 1000 € son 500 € pagas 125 €


----------



## smxabi (19 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Desde luego, puede ser muy molesto. Sin embargo, supongo que pasará como con el nudismo, que al principio da reparo, pero luego se acostumbra uno...
> 
> Por otro lado, al no existir papel-moneda, solo te podrán robar objetos para uso de los ladrones, porque no podrán venderlos, dado que –al ser trazables todos los pagos– se descubriría al comprador.
> 
> La desaparición de los pagos anónimos perjudicará sobre todo a los delincuentes. No dudo de que también cause molestias a algunos ciudadanos celosos de su privacidad, pero el 'cociente terapéutico' es muy favorable a la eliminación...



Las mordidas de los políticos también son con tarjeta ?


----------



## XXavier (19 Ene 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> Las mordidas de los políticos también son con tarjeta ?



La tarjeta tiene, para quien la usa, el riesgo de ser identificado. Los billetes, en cambio, son anónimos. Así pillaron a los de las 'tarjetas black'. Si les hubieran dado billetes, seguramente no les habría pasado lo que les pasó.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Ene 2022)

Pues está muy fácil, quieres comprar un televisor de 1.500 euros pagando en efectivo y no te dejan.

Vale acepto el reto, resulta que el que no me deja hacer eso es el mismo que dice que el tipo de interés es el 0%.

Pues adquiero el televisor mediante un contrato de renting de tres cuotas de 500 euros cada una durante tres meses, con una opción de compra al final de los tres meses que puedo ejercer por un importe de un euro.

Y si me dicen que estoy simulando una operación de renting para camuflar una compra en efectivo la defensa es muy sencilla:

NO, NO ES UNA OPERACIÓN DE EFECTIVO, LO QUE PASA ES QUE *COMO EL TIPO DE INTERÉS ESTÁ EN CERO*, A TI TE PARECE QUE NO SE ESTÁ FINANCIANDO NADA.


----------



## Kayros (19 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta tonta. Obligar a pagar a través de un banco no podría ser inconstitucional?


----------



## Energia libre (19 Ene 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta. Obligar a pagar a través de un banco no podría ser inconstitucional?



No es una pregunta tonta.
A veces repreguntarse lo mas cotidiano deberia ser la norma


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Desde luego, puede ser muy molesto. Sin embargo, supongo que pasará como con el nudismo, que al principio da reparo, pero luego se acostumbra uno...
> 
> Por otro lado, al no existir papel-moneda, solo te podrán robar objetos para uso de los ladrones, porque no podrán venderlos, dado que –al ser trazables todos los pagos– se descubriría al comprador.
> 
> La desaparición de los pagos anónimos perjudicará sobre todo a los delincuentes. No dudo de que también cause molestias a algunos ciudadanos celosos de su privacidad, pero el 'cociente terapéutico' es muy favorable a la eliminación...



Si vives medio normal lo más que te pueden robar en tu vida es, por decir algo, cada 5 años un móvil de 1000 euros. Por poner un ejemplo.


En cambio, con tu dinero el Estado te roba muchísimo más que eso, constantemente y a lo largo de toda tu vida. No te digo ya cuando absolutamente todo tu dinero sea un dígito en una pantalla y puedan ellos subir impuestos hasta el infinito, inventarse comisiones bancarias, crear nuevos tipos... Verás las risas.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> La tarjeta tiene, para quien la usa, el riesgo de ser identificado. Los billetes, en cambio, son anónimos. Así pillaron a los de las 'tarjetas black'. Si les hubieran dado billetes, seguramente no les habría pasado lo que les pasó.



Eso pregúntaselo a Alvise y los pagos a través del Royal Bank of Scotland en sucursales de Gibraltar.

O a las minas de oro de Zapatero.

O a las empresas offshore sin trabajadores de Bono. O a su hija comprándose un ático en el Barrio de Salamanca con 12 años.

O al marido de Calviño con su empresa para "gestionar fondos" europeos que concede su mujer.

O a las compras de Ábalos en la pandemia.

O a los 6 millones que tiene en un paraíso fiscal Margarita Robles.

O a los millones cobrados del psicópata de tu presidente de Marruecos, su mujer mediante, por "trabajar" en el instituto de migraciones africanas (o alguna mierda así).

O viendo donde se destina los fondos "de recuperación" europeos precisamente procedentes de lo que nos roba.


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta. Obligar a pagar a través de un banco no podría ser inconstitucional?



Lo que sería injusto (no sé si inconstitucional) sería que, para hacer un pago, tuvieras necesariamente que asumir un gasto, por ejemplo, una comisión bancaria. Pero cuando se establezca el 'euro digital' y desaparezcan los billetes, todos tendremos una cuenta gratuita en el BCE, sus sucursales nacionales, o los bancos comerciales, que actuarán como delegados del BCE. Y a esa cuenta se abonarán todos los pagos y se cargarán todos los gastos. Ese es el mecanismo que, en líneas generales, se prevé para las 'monedas digitales de banco central'...


----------



## JmDt (21 May 2022)

Defraudar a Hacienda es una obligación moral teniendo en cuenta en que se y sobre todo como se gasta el dinero público.


----------



## Karlos Smith (21 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Segun lo que pone, si es 1500 la multa deberia ser 125 y no 375 (el 25% del exceso y no del total)



No querras que el español medio tenga capacidad lectora y ademas sepa calcular un porcentaje.

Estas loco loco.


----------



## ArmiArma (21 May 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Este es el límite a gastar con dinero en efectivo y así son las multas por superarlo*
> 
> El tope se ha regulado este 2021 pasando a ser mucho más estricto
> 
> ...



*Muchas gracias por la información.*
Vivimos un momento de transformación social, orden y nuevos paradigmas donde bien está cuestionar, analizar y/o criticar los devenires de los eventos macros con los que nos bombardean, pero es ya de CAPITAL IMPORTANCIA que por pura supervivencia, los ciudadanos no nos descuidemos y estemos al tanto de estas leyes que nos van colando todas las autoridades y unánimes políticos desde municipales hasta supranacionales.


----------



## Kayros (21 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Lo que sería injusto (no sé si inconstitucional) sería que, para hacer un pago, tuvieras necesariamente que asumir un gasto, por ejemplo, una comisión bancaria. Pero cuando se establezca el 'euro digital' y desaparezcan los billetes, todos tendremos una cuenta gratuita en el BCE, sus sucursales nacionales, o los bancos comerciales, que actuarán como delegados del BCE. Y a esa cuenta se abonarán todos los pagos y se cargarán todos los gastos. Ese es el mecanismo que, en líneas generales, se prevé para las 'monedas digitales de banco central'...



No creo. Por lo menos yo, soy dueño de mi trabajo y al final, voy a cobrar como me de la gana al margen del sistema. Es lo que quieren y es lo que van a obtener.


----------



## Avila256 (21 May 2022)

O sea, en un país que se necesita mover mas dinero para que este prospere, limitan lo que gastes en comprar.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> No creo. Por lo menos yo, soy dueño de mi trabajo y al final, voy a cobrar como me de la gana al margen del sistema. Es lo que quieren y es lo que van a obtener.



No es imposible vivir al margen del sistema. Los gitanos lo hacen...


----------



## Kayros (22 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No es imposible vivir al margen del sistema. Los gitanos lo hacen...



Y son libres.


----------



## snoopi (22 May 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Cualquiera puede vender algo por 900 euros y acto aeguido vender un dibujo a boli por otros 900 a la misma persona. ¿O no?



Para que perder el tiempo en dibujar? le vendes el boli y ya


----------



## biba ecuador (22 May 2022)

Y para vender/comprar un coche, como hay que hacerlo?

Las transferencias no son inmediatas...


----------



## socrates99 (22 May 2022)

Occidente está muerto,y el capitalismo idem


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (22 May 2022)

Y recordad, que segun el BDE, solo hay dinero en efectivo como para pagar 12 días de pensiones, una vez confiscado todo, ya no habría dinero negro!!


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Y para vender/comprar un coche, como hay que hacerlo?
> 
> Las transferencias no son inmediatas...



Pues el comprador hace la transferencia, y cuando el vendedor reciba el dinero, que suele ser al día siguiente, se firman los papeles. No veo ningún problema...


----------



## biba ecuador (22 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Pues el comprador hace la transferencia, y cuando el vendedor reciba el dinero, que suele ser al día siguiente, se firman los papeles. No veo ningún problema...



Y si es un coche caro, por ejemplo de 30.000€ y después de recibir la transferencia, el tio desparece........que haces?


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Y si es un coche caro, por ejemplo de 30.000€ y después de recibir la transferencia, el tio desparece........que haces?



Puede suceder. Es raro, pero todo tiene un riesgo. Lo normal es que las personas cumplamos los compromisos obrando siempre de buena fe, y el mundo funciona gracias a la confianza recíproca. Hay delincuentes, pero son la excepción.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 May 2022)

Orwell se quedó corto.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 May 2022)

Ya dijo la Comisión Europea que eso es ilegal. No se puede fijar en 10.000 para no residentes y 1000 para residentes pues es discriminatorio.


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya dijo la Comisión Europea que eso es ilegal. No se puede fijar en 10.000 para no residentes y 1000 para residentes pues es discriminatorio.



Es cierto que lo han dicho, pero no se ha modificado la norma, que es difícilmente aplicable en la práctica. Creo que la han hecho para que las abundantes joyerías de la Costa del Sol (y sitios similares) puedan seguir vendiendo en cash a los turistas extranjeros...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es cierto que lo han dicho, pero no se ha modificado la norma, que es difícilmente aplicable en la práctica. Creo que la han hecho para que las abundantes joyerías de la Costa del Sol (y sitios similares) puedan seguir vendiendo en cash a los turistas extranjeros...



Es lo mismo, una vez la Comisión Europea ha puesto su ilegalidad de manifiesto es cuestión de tiempo que alguien denuncie, siente jurisprudencia y se tire abajo.

Además existe una cuestión de privacidad el ello, ahora las empresas de datos vigilan todos tus tus movimientos y los venden, muchas veces sin tu consentimiento. Eso, de nuevo es ilegal.

Pueden bajar a los no residente a 1000 o subir a los residentes a 10000. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Pat (22 May 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Se intenta poner coto al dinero negro, y al dinero obtenido de actividades ilegales
> 
> El problema es la pérdida de privacidad. Con el dinero electrónico, todo queda registrado incluso los vicios



A estas alturas el dinero en Negro no es relevante; creo que el objetivo es simplemente eliminar el efectivo para asi poder controlar directamente el dinero….

Por ejemplo;

Si no hay efectivo el Gobierno puede estimular el consumo poniendo intereses negativos al dinero en las cuentas; “Gasta lo hoy, porque mañana tendrás menos dinero”


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es lo mismo, una vez la Comisión Europea ha puesto su ilegalidad de manifiesto es cuestión de tiempo que alguien denuncie, siente jurisprudencia y se tire abajo.
> 
> Además existe una cuestión de privacidad el ello, ahora las empresas de datos vigilan todos tus tus movimientos y los venden, muchas veces sin tu consentimiento. Eso, de nuevo es ilegal.
> 
> Pueden bajar a los no residente a 1000 o subir a los residentes a 10000. Es lo que hay.



Ha costado 11 años cambiar (que no eliminar) la 'declaración 720'. 
Para cuando la UE intervenga –si lo hace– en el tema de los pagos en billetes, es probable que el papel-moneda haya desaparecido ya.


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A estas alturas el dinero en Negro no es relevante; creo que el objetivo es simplemente eliminar el efectivo para asi poder controlar directamente el dinero….
> 
> Por ejemplo;
> 
> Si no hay efectivo el Gobierno puede estimular el consumo poniendo intereses negativos al dinero en las cuentas; “Gasta lo hoy, porque mañana tendrás menos dinero”



Y no solo eso: también puede racionar el consumo de ciertos productos estableciendo una compra mensual máxima. O introducir sanciones penales impidiendo –por ejemplo– que el sancionado viaje en avión, en tren o en autobús. O que realice compras de bienes o servicios fuera de un entorno en el que se le haya limitado la circulación. Las posibilidades son muy extensas. De ahí el interés de los estados nacionales en introducir el 'dinero digital de banco central' y eliminar el papel-moneda.


----------



## Mk3 (22 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Puede suceder. Es raro, pero todo tiene un riesgo. Lo normal es que las personas cumplamos los compromisos obrando siempre de buena fe, y el mundo funciona gracias a la confianza recíproca. Hay delincuentes, pero son la excepción.



prueba a ir comprar un coche a Carballo y después le reclamas a los "moinantes" la transferencia hecha...jajaja


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (22 May 2022)

Menuda dictadura nos tienen montada, multas por pagar con dinero de curso legal


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> prueba a ir comprar un coche a Carballo y después le reclamas a los "moinantes" la transferencia hecha...jajaja



Yo no me muevo en esos ambientes.


----------



## Paisdemierda (22 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, solamente hay limitación de gastos en el papel-moneda, que cada día se usa menos. Se puede comprobar en la cola de la caja de cualquier supermercado, donde casi todo el mundo paga con la tarjeta o con el móvil.
> 
> Al que realmente perjudican estas mediadas sobre los billetes es a las personas que tienen ingresos en 'dinero b'.



Para dejar claro que eres un ignorante analfabeto es mejor que te estés callado y te compres un puto libro de algo.


----------



## silverwindow (22 May 2022)

Que podria salir mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 May 2022)

Pat dijo:


> A estas alturas el dinero en Negro no es relevante; creo que el objetivo es simplemente eliminar el efectivo para asi poder controlar directamente el dinero….



Por favor,hay dudas? Esto va de control,de que nadie pueda vivir de manera independiente del sistema...


----------



## XXavier (22 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por favor,hay dudas? Esto va de control,de que nadie pueda vivir de manera independiente del sistema...



Bueno, se 'independiente del sistema' puede ser incómodo, porque –por ejemplo– una cuenta bancaria es imprescindible para muchas cosas, y para alquilar un piso te pedirán –entre otras cosas– la nómina...

S puede sobrevivir de 'homeless', o viviendo como un gitano, pero es mal plan...


----------

